# Puppy cuts



## marjrc

*Puppy cuts - Please post pics of puppy cuts here! ****

I thought it might be easier to have a thread devoted to images, stories or tips on getting 'puppy cuts' for our Havs. Now that warmer weather is arriving, we might be thinking of cutting some of that thick, long, wavy hair. Don't we want to be sure our Havs will still look like Havs though?

We have some great examples in our own gallery too.

Good luck! 

Here is a pic at Wikipedia that I really like: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/b/b4/Havanese0315.jpg/250px-Havanese0315.jpg

http://www.rumbaclubhavanese.com/Grooming/grooming.htm

http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/grooming.html ... a little further down the page under "Pet Clips"

There are many sites where you can find examples of cuts too so if some of you know where they are at, please post the links here. Thanks!


----------



## Olliesmom

Great sites!!! Thx

Olliesmom


----------



## Doggie Nut

I like the last link and Murphy's teddy bear clip! too cute!


----------



## Brady's mom

Brady is always in a puppy/teddy bear cut. I thought I would show off one of my favorite pictures. I like the short ears with the shorter cut. I think he still looks very much like a hav.


----------



## marjrc

Brady looks very nice like that! Is his cut done with scissors or with a clipper? 
Do you have instructions for the groomer or did you show a picture when you first had Brady trimmed ?


----------



## Brady's mom

He is scissored which does take the groomer a while longer. The groomer I use does a few other havs so she actually showed me a few pictures and then we made a few changes as we went along. I had no idea there were any other havs in my area until I found my groomer who does 3 others (2 from the same family who are from Brady's breeder). I always think that he is a little too short when he first gets cut and looks a little too much like a bichon. But, if I went with exactly what I liked when he got cut, he would have to be done every 2 weeks. It takes about a week and I love it. It is so easy too. I don't think I could handle the full coat. He goes to the groomer every 4 weeks.


----------



## dboudreau

Brady looks very cute in his " Teddy Bear " cut. Can other people use this picture to take to their groomer for an example?


----------



## Brady's mom

This picture can be used to take to your groomer as a reference. Please do not use it for any other purpose.


----------



## Laurief

Thanks - I am going to print the picture too for my groomer. I keep my guys short like that, but have always made her leave the ears along. Now that Logan has been chewing and sucking on his sisters ears for almost 4 months, they are looking pretty ratty -maybe I will have her do them short. HOw do you have his tail? Thats another place I wont let her touch!
Laurie


----------



## Brady's mom

Here is a picture that shows his tail. This pictures is about 2 weeks after he was groomed. He doesn't have a very full tail. I don't think the groomer does much other than to even it out a little.


----------



## good buddy

Brady is very handsome> I love his puppy cut too. Great example of a clipped Havanese.


----------



## Suuske747

*"Sierra Style Cut"*

Hello all,

Sierra isn't a medium cut, isn't a long coat, isn't a puppy cut, 
She's kept in "Sierra style"

I keep the fur around the legs shorter, in the face towards the chest and on top I keep it shorter as well, and under the tail as well..

It gives her a streamlined look, long and short but very naturally 

In Summer the fur on the belly is only 2 cm longs....but unseen because of the long hair hanging over it along the sides....


----------



## marjrc

I like it! Sierra does look natural in that cut. Thanks for the pic!


----------



## mckennasedona

I'm glad this topic came up again. I'm just getting ready to make an appointment to get the girls their summer puppy cuts so the photos will come in very handy! All the pups look so cute. It's hard to choose a photo.

I'm always sad when I get them cut though. I feel like a failure as a Hav owner by clipping them short, but we take them camping, boating and to the beach, so a short cut is much more manageable for us. (I keep telling my husband that we could have them in full coats if I could quit work in order to brush them several times a day....I"m at work so you can tell how well that went over!) Lately too, since I switched to feeding them raw, their beards get into the food and that gets pretty icky, so the beards are going to be cut. 
Thanks for sharing the photos.

Susan


----------



## irnfit

Kodi's coat looks just like Sierra's. Kodi is a little wavier, though. So I keep him in his natural coat.


----------



## juliav

I love Sierra's cut and she is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Cosmosmom

just an Fyi 
Lois never touches their tails they alway keep what they came in with . 
I am working on pictures - found the camera but no batteries . We are getting ready for the kitchen remodel so everyone is a little scattered . 
Lots of new people for the boys to meet ..


----------



## casperkeep

Hello!!!
I am new here....I hope I will soon get this figured out!!! I was told by some havanese breeders that if you keep them in a puppy cut you do not need to groom them as much. She said twice a year. Is that about right? We would like to do it ourselves since we have two other dogs!!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Olliesmom

Welcome...
I would say at probably 4X a year...

OMG - just got Ollie cut short as he was matting (blowing) and for summer....I hardly recognize him!!!

Pix later!!


----------



## roxie

AHH! All these pictures are cute of your dogs. Love the puppy (teddy) bear look on Brady. So cute. I received my Diane Klumb book last night and practically read the whole thing. Has anyone done the cording? That is an interesting look and seems easier to maintain.......I am assuming? 
Roxie


----------



## Laurief

There is a thread somewhere on the forum regarding cording - you should check it out. I understand it has some benefits, but also some downfalls.
I cannot believe that someone said only 2x year if they are kept in a puppy cut. My guys are in puppy cuts and they go to the groomer every 5 - 6 weeks!!! Their hair grows like ours does, I guess if you get them buzzed, then let it grow long in between, you could manage it - but I would be a little concerned about mats!!
Laurie


----------



## marjrc

I agree, Laurie. I think that the shorter you cut the Hav's hair, the more often you'll need to get it cut to keep it that length - just like our own hair.


----------



## irnfit

Kodi was totally shaved last June, and his coat is finally back to where we started. I brush him in stages so he doesn't get too annoyed. He mats easily and I think he would probably cord with no problem. I just don't like the corded look. I did one side yesterday, and we will do the other side today. When we get finish, he is all poofy, and then I spray him with Ice on Ice to tame his hair. He has a more "wooly" type hair on his saddle and sides. His legs and chest are very wavy.


----------



## Suuske747

*thanks*

thanks for your lovely responses to Sierra's Style Cut 









I've seen a corded Have once, I wasn't to thrilled about it....it really gave the dog a different look.....and it felt a bit strange.....but then again I'm addicted to running my fingers through Sierra's long smooth fur


----------



## Missy

Hi All: I found these a while back on-line and I saved them to my desktop- I apologize to the creator for not being able to credit them or supply the link but here are a few pdf's as well as insructions for both a long and a short puppy cut.


----------



## Missy

*oops that didn't work*

I found the link - But the tab for directions doesn't work. I will try to figure out a way to get them on here.

ttp://www.yuppypuppyhavanese.com/page0018.html


----------



## marjrc

Great link, Missy! I just copied and pasted from the www. part and it worked fine. Here it is again.....

http://www.yuppypuppyhavanese.com/page0018.html

I'm not sure why the tabs there to see more pics don't work, but that's something to do with their site. Would be nice to see!

I am pretty much done with cutting Ricky's hair so thought I'd share a few pics... The one of him standing on all fours shows him pretty frizzy. He had just passed under a plastic chair and was very staticky! lol His hair a bit 'choppy' looking, but I'm not terribly disappointed. I love that it's ALL smooth as silk and very easy to comb through. I cut his bangs, much to my daughter's chagrin, but I just love seeing part of his eyes. When he looks up, I see his big brown, adorable eyes.

I didn't touch his tail nor his ears.


----------



## Julie

That site you posted was one of my breeders.The co-breeder of Quincy was the one who came up with that puppy cut.She is a professional dog groomer/handler.Small world.......


----------



## marjrc

Thanks, Paige. How old is Reece? Ricky had split ends and it was quite a feat to comb him every day and get the tangles out. He didn't have many mats, but then I gave him two baths in two weeks and I was almost crying because it was such a huge task to get the mats out! I have no regrets about cutting his hair and am really enjoying rubbing him all over, which I kept telling everyone NOT to do because it would only make the matting worse. Imagine! NOT running our hands through our pups' hair! :jaw: Now, we dont' even think about it and Ricky is lapping it all up.


----------



## juliav

Great job Marj,

I have to left hands, so I stay away from trimming anyone (canine, feline or human).


----------



## whitBmom

This is Oreo's version of the puppycut


----------



## Cheryl

Helen--Oreo is getting cuter as he gets older. Great picture and great haircut. It looks like he lost a lot of white on his face. How old is Oreo now?


----------



## whitBmom

Oreo is now 6 months old. His hair on his muzzle has grown out and it is not as white, but he has lightened overall, he is now a smokey gray/ almost brown. He LOVES the attention and he especially love cheese - he moves his paws up and down as he is posing while waiting for his treats. He seems to think that the faster he moves them, the sooner he will get his treats.


----------



## juliav

Helen,

I've also noticed that Oreo has less white on his face. I never even realized that a puppy can loose the white. I thought they usually just lightened up. Gotta love the unpredictable colors of the Havanese.


----------



## whitBmom

I am also eager to see how Oreo's coat changes over time


----------



## Oreo55

*melts* *whitBmom*, Oreo is absolutely adorable. :biggrin1: He's so cute, and he really looks like an Oreo cookie! Our Hav's name is Oreo, too, but he doesn't look like an Oreo as much as yours.


----------



## Missy

I hadn't realized Helen that Oreo and Cash were the same age. He is the cutest little hav. he has that expression in both picures I've seen of him that says "hi! my job is to be cute. am I doing a good job?" He looks like he can be a real clown. Does he stay sitting like that? while he moves his paws? very cute...


----------



## Brady's mom

That is a great picture of Orea. It is a good thing that I only see all of your puppies online. It is hard not to want to grab all of these cuties and run!:whoo:


----------



## whitBmom

Yes, Missy he will stay in that position until I tell him its "okay" to move. But yes, he really thinks its his "job" to be cute  LOL


----------



## CapotesMom

ok moms out there...I know how you feel now.. 

I used to think it was wierd when parents didn't want to cut their babies hair for the first time so they let it get all rediculously long before they finally bit the bullet. 

Well..my best friend came over and told me I needed to cut the hair on his paws. I told her I couldn't do it...lol. His paws are so cute!! How can you cut them!!??? They look like lil puff balls! 

.....I think I'll hold off a while longer..


----------



## Missy

don't worry Capote's mom-- they grow back to puffs really fast. But you should wait as long as you can.....


----------



## whitBmom

We finally managed to retrieve this picture of Oreo's first Puppycut the day he got it. Our camera died right after taking that pic, and we were surprised that it actually was saved on the memory card. I was so happy last night that hubby bought a new camera!!


----------



## Missy

what a cutie Helen, I think he and cash must be brothers?


----------



## Havtahava

Helen, that photo is adorable! I'm glad you were able to retrieve it even after the camera died.


----------



## juliav

What a great picture of Oreo. He is such a cutie!!!


----------



## whitBmom

Thank you  His coat has grown since then, but I am happy to have it back - I miss it. I must admit, at first I was a bit shocked, but I got used to it. They wanted to shave his head too, but I demanded that they only clean up the eyes and to leave the bangs alone. He needs to at least look like a havanese. LOL


----------



## marjrc

That's an adorable look on Oreo, Helen! I really like that.


----------



## marjrc

Here are some pics of Ricky after his bath yesterday. It's his first bath after the new puppy cut I gave him. Wet, he looks like his hair is quite short, but it's because it's so very wavy and curly. I cut about 2.5" to 3" everywhere.

He's 15 lbs. and 11 months old now. And he's NOT fat, just like Debbie's Sam is not fat. Just tall and big boned like me. :biggrin1:

That's my 12 yr. old daughter in the pic.


----------



## susaneckert

awwwwwwwww


----------



## Laurief

I never got to take a pic of Logans first puppy cut and he is due to be really cut in 3 weeks. Since we will be at the shore for 3 weeks, I gotta do all the babies short so they are more comfortable. Hope I can post pics of his puppy cut soon- just never find the time - Jee=maybe if I stayed off this website


----------



## susaneckert

Yoda with his coat growing out into a puppy coat


----------



## Laurief

Susan, I LOVE Yodas cut just as it is!!! I think he is adorable!!
Laurie


----------



## susaneckert

Thank you its taken since Jan I think it was when he got his cut .That is how long its been to grow to this length LOL


----------



## susaneckert

He is so due for his bath I still bathe him once a week. To keep his coat in good clean shape its been about 9 days now since he had a bath i guess I should get off my hinny and get it done LOL


----------



## whitBmom

Marj, I love how wavy Ricky's coat is  I find that it is so much easier to maintain too  

Susan, Yoda is so cute  He is growing into a nice puppycut.


----------



## marjrc

Thanks everyone. 

Helen, Ricky's hair wasn't all that easy to comb because it is so thick, but having cut it down some and thinned hair out under his 'arms' and just a little behind the ears makes it easier now.


----------



## susaneckert

I think so to thank you its taken a while but its getting there lol


----------



## Laurief

OK, now this has broken my heart!!!:hurt: I know it had to be done, Logan was blowing coat and will be down the shore for 3 weeks in July buttt........ I hate the haircut, It looks like he has a HUGE head!!! I am so sad


----------



## SMARTY

Logan looks really cute and cool. He will love it this summer and you will to.


----------



## Jan D

Logan is still adorable! Just think of all the time you'll save not having to brush him!


----------



## Julie

Logan is still really cute Laurie!He looks so dignified......:eyebrows:
I like it......he will be cool at the lake all summer and carefree!He has all fall and winter to grow out his hair!Did you see Katie's girl Daisy?Her hair grew back fairly quickly........eace:


----------



## Missy

awww Laurie, Logan looks adorable and now you can see his beautiful physique. When ever my come back from the their drastic puppy cuts though I almost cry too. I ususally take a scissors to the head myself to even it out with the body--- that's a mistake--:frusty: so now I just ask the groomer to cut the face and ears down a bit too. The good news is - it usually only takes a week or two before they don't look buzzed but it is still easy to handle for a at least a few months and they look like puppies again.


----------



## Brady's mom

Laurie,
I know it is heartbreaking, but he looks soooo handsome! He has beautiful eyes and such great color! I think he looks great! Doesn't it shock you how small they really are when you see them without all the hair. He is going to feel so much better at the beach in a shorter do.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Laurie....I feel your pain, sister! When I've had to cut mine they look like entirely different dogs....still the same inside though....sweet, loving and cuddly! It will grow back in no time.....hey maybe we all ought to hire Paige! We could do sort of a rotation schedule!! She LOVES to groom and brush!!:biggrin1: op2: :tea: Then we could all sit back & relax with some tea & popcorn!


----------



## Laurief

Paige, that might not be a bad idea. I actually loved to brush him as he was so calm & well behaved, unlike the girls when I try to brush them. 
Missy - I cannot tell you how tempted I am to take the scissors to his face & ears to kinda make his head look a little smaller - you dont suggest it?? 
I know it is only hair and will grow back, but he just looks so funny to me & hubby keeps saying "who are you & what did you do with my dog?" to poor Logan. 
I guess if that is all I have to worry about with him, I should shut up and be happy. he still is the same sweet little boy!!


----------



## Laurief

By the way, Paige, we are leaving in a week and a half, so pack your bags. YOu can come even if you dont groom!! My kids think I am nuts. They have been authorized to invite anyone they want - I may end up feeding a whole neighborhood - so whats a few more!!!


----------



## Olliesmom

That's funny - when Ollie got his recent puppy cut - my line was...

Where's my Ollie boy - who took him away??? Where DID he go!

He would cock his head almost like he understood!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Laurie, i have also been debating whether to trim Tripp. He has such a gorgeous coat & the black tipping wont grow back if its cut. But it is so thick!
I actually DID cry when just his face was hacked/trimmed at the groomers(they werent supposed to trim anything!). So i would be so nervous.
But your lucky to find a groomer who made him still look so sweet.


----------



## benc4u

Hero's puppy cut










:biggrin1:


----------



## whitBmom

Laurie, I know how the initial shock feels and I can empathize. But I do have to say that Logan looks very cute  I remember my initial shock after I got home and really took a good look at him. Don't you worry it will grow back nicely and for the summer you won't have to worry about all the grooming. You will have more time to be out and having fun 

Awww, Hero's cut is very cute too!!


----------



## Laurief

Now I think Hero's cut is adorable. His face is in proportion to his body!! I think I might have my groomer cut his face a little to match his body a little when the girls go next week., Maybe by then I will be used to it, but I think the fact that his baby coat was so wonderful & soft and cute (if I dont say so myself) it is just hard to see him like this. Thank goodness they dont take the personality away with the hair!!!
Laurie


----------



## irnfit

Logan is precious! Kodi looked like a skeleton when he was cut.


----------



## Laurief

Thanks guys - who would have ever thought in a million years that I would be this upset about a dogs haircut!!!


----------



## Julie

Hero has a cute puppy cut!I like it!


----------



## marjrc

Oh Laurie, Logan is a cutie! I do agree about the proportion of him looking a little odd, but if you cut down his head/face too much, he won't look like a Havanese! 

I dont' regret cutting Ricky's hair at all and will in fact, be cutting more.... or getting my groomer to do it - with pictures from me!

I love Hero's puppycut! He looks great and it suits him very well. I'm wondering if a very short cut on a white/sable Hav looks better than on a black one.... ?


----------



## MaddiesMom

O.K. I did it. After several 100 degree days here the past couple of weeks (it wasn't even summer yet!), I decided to give Maddie a puppy cut. I trust the groomer who groomed our previous Havanese, but wasn't sure how she would do with a straighter, silkier coat since our first Hav had a curlier, coarser coat. Maddie seems so much more comfortable, and it will grow out quickly. Plus, she hated having her bangs put back in a clip. The first picture is the day before the cut. The second is her puppy cut.


----------



## irnfit

Maddie look beautiful in her new hairdo.


----------



## Julie

I love Maddie's cut!I think this IS the best puppy clip I have seen!Can you get another photo of her side?If possible I would appreciate that.eace:


----------



## Missy

That is a real good puppy cut!!!!! a side view would be great for all of us to take to our groomers. Please maddie's mom????


----------



## whitBmom

Yes!! I love the new "do". It is such a great length and she looks so cute  I agree with Julie, some side photos would be great so that for the next visit to the groomer I have something to show them.  Btw, Maddie does look so soft.... I wish I cut just reach through my monitor and give her a great big hug


----------



## juliav

Maddie's puppy cut is adorable and it's not all that short. Your groomer did a terrifc job.


----------



## Olliesmom

ahhhhhh she looks like her cousin Austin!!!! Br prepared with name and phone number on Sat!!!

So Cute!!


----------



## SMARTY

I love the cut, she does look like a puppy.


----------



## mintchip

Maddie is adorable!
I want the name and number as well.
Sally:biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Now that you're bombarded with requests for more pics, do you feel like you made the right decision, Jeanne?? lol I also love the look and if it's o.k. with you, would like to print out a pic or two to show my groomer. It's very much like what i did to Ricky, but his is growing fast and I want it even shorter than I already cut it, so will show this cut to her. Beautiful Maddie!


----------



## TnTWalter

*Jeanne...*

that is a GREAT puppy cut. She actually looks even cuter in the puppy cut [if it's possible]. She still looks fluffy and furry and well, she looks like a havanese!!

Side views please.....
eace: 
Trish


----------



## benc4u

Hi,

I found a picture of Hero when he had long hair. Back then people would ask if he had eyes.

:brushteeth:

Ben


----------



## whitBmom

Awww, I love the shaggy look  He is so cute in that pic too!!


----------



## juliav

I get asked constantly if Bugsy has eyes. lol I am actually considering just trimming around his eyes and keeping everything else long.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Ben- Hero is adorable! I love that stage when they're just starting to look like shaggy sheepdogs.

Wow, thanks for the compliments on Maddie's puppy cut everyone! That makes me feel better about taking the plunge. I'll pass on the compliments to her groomer. Sally, I'll PM you with the info. Marj, you or anyone else is welcome to print out any pictures if they're helpful. I took in 3 different pictures to the groomer and wrote on them everything I liked and didn't like and left them with her. I explained to her what I wanted very carefully, and Maddie did not have any mats, so the groomer could do what I wanted. A word of warning....if she had been matted, I'm sure she'd be shaved, as they don't have the time to work on mats unless there's just a few insignificant ones. 

I'll try to get a side picture this afternoon and post it.


----------



## JimMontana

Here's a photo contribution. Well, Minka just turned 1 year so she wouldn't yet have the older adult long length yet, but you can see how long it is on tail. We've scissor trimmed it ourselves. Due to mats and make it easier, etc. Even earlier, I'd started trimming above eyes to reveal her gorgeous eyes and because in my opinion that is such a Hav good trait and don't want to cover it up -- their great eye contact.

Jeanne, me too... think Maddie looks great and I much prefer it. I also really like Suzanne's Sierra-style medium length in that photo.

We didn't really know what we were doing and expect to get better at it. Just sharp scissors and working gradually, took just an hour or two. Shorter near paws; left her tail and ears and mustache alone.

Cropped a couple photos to show it. First photo, Minka at right in comparison to true puppy coat Tully at left (sorry you can't see his coat as well). 2nd photo: unbrushed look, and I should get another one after she's been brushed.


----------



## whitBmom

Jim those are great pictures of Minka, she is such a doll


----------



## Melissa Miller

Great photos! We should take some of the best puppy cut photos and make a downloadable pdf of just pics. Then people could just download it, print it and show it to their groomer. It would be easy to do, we would just need people to volunteer their photos. We could even break them into categories, such as short, shaggy etc.... 

I can work on this, you can either tell me its ok to use a photo you posted here or you can email me one and put the subject line: Puppy Cut

I will post the link on the home page and whoever needs it can download it and show it to the groomers. 

Just a thought....


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Great idea. I was actually hoping someone would do that!! THanks Melissa.


----------



## Melissa Miller

No problem Shannon. Can you tell Im on vacation...Im going nuts... I need stuff to do.....and I didn't bring much of my work. 

If anyone has other info to include, let me know. Like instructions etc....obviously from a good source and with permission to copy the info.


----------



## JimMontana

I found 2 more recent photos that I like better, if people don't mind me showing her off some more! I thought I might post these in a gallery, but Marj did say this thread could be for showing off coat photos. On our back yard deck. And sure, it'd be fine to use any photos of mine... demonstrating an amateur hack job, LOL! Again, the unbrushed casual look.

I guess she's in the medium length -- just bit longer than a "teddy bear" cut? Marj mentioned McKay's site, which lists the classes with length.

I do like how these show off her fine mustache better. We actually trimmed a wee bit of ear too, not meaning to, when one ear's hair accidently got in the way of the scissors (me, not my wife -- hey, I'm an amateur and it wasn't totally easy), and so then we had to try even off the other one also; oh well it'll grow back.

Melissa, yer not in the Dordogne/Sarlat area, are you? Been there twice.


----------



## MaddiesMom

I've posted the additional puppy cut views here some of you wanted of Maddie's cut. I'll put the original picture with it so its easier to find and you can print it out if you want. She was scissored for the most part. I had her belly shaved (you can't see unless she's laying on her back). I also asked for a tiny shave under the armpits since she's blowing her puppy coat like mad. Besides, don't ladies shave their armpits? ound:


----------



## whitBmom

Jeanne, LOVE, LOVE, LOVE those new pics - thank you for sharing them. I want to see if I could use them for my next visit to the groomers (well, Oreo's next visit  )

Melissa, a PDF would be a lovely idea - boy, are you creative!!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Helen - Print away! That's why I posted them.  I had to use several pics off the internet and tell the groomer what I like or dislike about each of them. Everyone likes a different look.


----------



## marjrc

Minka is a cutie! Great job with the cut, Jim!

Melissa, go ahead and use any of Ricky's new 'do' that you like. I think it's very generous of you to offer to do this. Aren't you busy enough as it is?? lol

Nice to see other sides of Maddie's cut. Thanks, Jeanne!


----------



## Missy

Hero is a cuttie- I agree with maddie's mom that my favorite stage is when they look like little shaggy sheep dogs--

Jim these pictures of minka remind me a lot of Jasper when he is in that shaggy dog stage. 

Laurie, I say go for the face trim.:whoo: it will make you feel a lot better. Even if you don't do a great job- he will still look more in proportion. just go slowly--- start with the ears and then take the face down to match. He has wavy hair so in a few days you won't be able to see any mismatched cuts. And yes they do lose a little of that Hav look initially but when it starts to grow back they lool like puppies again in that great shaggy dog stage. I always did it because I was afraid to ask my groomer to do it afraid she would shave the dogs- but now she knows what I like so I just ask her to do it. 

I bet logan is already looking better.


----------



## mintchip

Jim I love those photos. Do you do all the grooming or just trims? How did you learn?


----------



## Laurief

Missy - he is looking a little better, or I am just getting use to itl. His back is already getting long so I hope within a week he will look a little more proportioned. 
Laurie


----------



## Julie

Jeanne,
Thank you for posting more photos of Maddie's clip.I simply love it!If I ever have to clip Quincy's hair,I want it to look like this.So far,I have held out...but I have thought "puppy cut" many times........:decision: 

:yo: Thanks Again!


----------



## JimMontana

Ok; back after the weekend.
Mintchip Sally, Minka's only a year old. Learning on our own. Mostly just trial and error, a bit of reading, looking at photos. It doesn't grow very fast, so we'd only done 1 major trim there previously down to about teddy-bear length. We're amateurs at it, but really we do love it this shorter easier to care for length. Perhaps later adult coat we could try letting it grow longer, when she's not matting as much, as I see all these gorgeous dogs here with long coats. 

Now since then, we did another major trim yesterday and maybe I'll get a new photo (and even brushed? LOL). It doesn't grow real fast, so it seems like she'll only need a trim every couple months?

Laurie, Logan doesn't look bad. Could be lots worse! With my photos of Minka, her head doesn't look as big partly because she does have kind of an inferior narrower head for a Hav (what we were told, anyway, versus the ideal; but we like it!). If he has any uneven spots, also, you may find they tend to even out with some time?


----------



## JimMontana

*Link for Grooming Trim working again*

Marj, Melissa, and all...
The link that Marj posted on 5-22, which she pointed out only partly worked, is now fully working, linked to pages with text and photos. The links are PDF files. Good photos of trims. May or may not do it exactly that way ourselves, but very nice to see this!

I wrote this breeder and she wrote back that it had been causing their website to crash but she would try it again. It's working right now and she said to feel free to post it again.

Marj posted this:
http://www.yuppypuppyhavanese.com/page0018.html
You may notice, I had to point mouse towards the BOTTOM of each of the link boxes.

Thanks Marj! If anyone has trouble getting these, I can email them to you.


----------



## marjrc

Thanks, Jim! I like the look of the longer cut, but for summer I'm going to need Ricky in something shorter. Not sure about the shorter one there. Love the head though! Still looks very much Hav. 

Sammy, whose hair is straight and silkier, needs a bit of a cut too, but he's easy. Thankfully! :biggrin1:


----------



## Elin

I give both my dogs puppy cuts, and I do it myself. I prefer to use scissors. On Theo I keep the full length at the head except for the hair above the eyes. I keep some of the length around the neck and front. The rest of the body I cut short.

Here's a picture of Theo. He's wearing a harness, but I think you get the idea:


----------



## Laurief

Jim, you are right, it seems as if his body hair is growing faster than the face so he seems to be evening out a little - or else I am just getting used to his silly big head  
Laurie


----------



## JASHavanese

Suuske747 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Sierra isn't a medium cut, isn't a long coat, isn't a puppy cut,
> She's kept in "Sierra style"
> 
> I keep the fur around the legs shorter, in the face towards the chest and on top I keep it shorter as well, and under the tail as well..
> 
> It gives her a streamlined look, long and short but very naturally
> 
> In Summer the fur on the belly is only 2 cm longs....but unseen because of the long hair hanging over it along the sides....


Sierra style, I love it! You came up with some great ideas to keep her almost in coat yet easier to take care of.


----------



## JASHavanese

whitBmom said:


> We finally managed to retrieve this picture of Oreo's first Puppycut the day he got it. Our camera died right after taking that pic, and we were surprised that it actually was saved on the memory card. I was so happy last night that hubby bought a new camera!!


How lucky that you got the picture. It's darling.eace:


----------



## JASHavanese

MaddiesMom said:


> Besides, don't ladies shave their armpits? ound:


LOL that's cute. ound: They really do mat easily there, don't they?


----------



## JASHavanese

*Miss Ellie*

Little Miss Ellie just went through a coat change from heck (I cleaned up the word I was thinking of).:brushteeth: For about 4-5 weeks she slammed into a coat change like I've never seen before. 
Her entire side would mat one day, her entire chest would mat the next day, then it would repeat itself. These weren't simple mats, they were tight and to the skin. 
I've gone through coat change with a standard poodle and kept him in show coat so coat change is something I've definitely dealt with, but Miss Ellie even topped his coat change which is hard to do!
Just as I was getting ready to shave MY head, she stopped as fast as she went into the coat change. Oh I hope that's the only one she's going to have and I'm glad I still have my sanity after it.


----------



## dboudreau

JASHavanese said:


> Little Miss Ellie just went through a coat change from heck (I cleaned up the word I was thinking of).:brushteeth: For about 4-5 weeks she slammed into a coat change like I've never seen before.
> Her entire side would mat one day, her entire chest would mat the next day, then it would repeat itself. These weren't simple mats, they were tight and to the skin.


How old is Miss Ellie? I thought Sam went through his "blowing coat" stage but now at 18 months it is worse that ever. I sure hope this is the last of it.:frusty:


----------



## irnfit

Debbie, I'm having the same problem with Kodi right now. When you pet him, he is so matted he feels lumpy. It took me 2 hours to comb one side and I've been doing the other side a little at a time. :hurt: 

As soon as I get all the mats out, I think I am getting him into a puppy cut until this passes. Shelby doesn't mat too badly. Just a couple and the come out easily.


----------



## dboudreau

irnfit said:


> As soon as I get all the mats out, I think I am getting him into a puppy cut until this passes. Shelby doesn't mat too badly. Just a couple and the come out easily.


Right now I'm hoping Sam will finish his Championship before next winter, because I really think he is going to get a hair Cut.:frusty: I can't believe how easily he is matting. It is to the point now that I don't want people to pat him because they rub his coat. And that really isn't fair to him.


----------



## JASHavanese

dboudreau said:


> How old is Miss Ellie? I thought Sam went through his "blowing coat" stage but now at 18 months it is worse that ever. I sure hope this is the last of it.:frusty:


Oh please, don't burst my bubble :help: This is hopefully her one and only big time coat change. Ellie is 11 months old and the spoiled rotten baby of the house.:couch2: not just by me but by the other dogs too.


----------



## JASHavanese

dboudreau said:


> Right now I'm hoping Sam will finish his Championship before next winter, because I really think he is going to get a hair Cut.:frusty: I can't believe how easily he is matting. It is to the point now that I don't want people to pat him because they rub his coat. And that really isn't fair to him.


I'd go nuts if I couldn't play with mine and love on them so here's what I did. I hope it works for you if you try it. I use an old haircolor bottle that's cleaned out and put 1 part Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave In Cream (human hair product sold in grocery stores) with 3 parts water, shake it up really well and on a _really wet_ coat after a bath, I squirt that on all over the coat then run a little water over it to make sure it's carried through the whole coat. I leave it in and have a beautiful shiny coat that doesn't mat as easily. Now why didn't I figure that out _before_ she slammed into coat change? :frusty: :frusty: :frusty:


----------



## dboudreau

JASHavanese said:


> Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave In Cream (human hair product sold in grocery stores) :


Thanks Jan, I have heard of this but have not been able to find it in Canadian stores. I will keep looking. I do use Coat Handler conditioner in a spray bottle when I brush him.


----------



## Thumper

I think any high quality leave in conditioner will work. I do the same thing with Gucci, Although, I didn't use a old hair color bottle (I will NOW though, thanks for the tip! ) I mix 1/2 Pantene blonde expressions (I use it and love it) and 1/2 water and work it through her coat, and then when I brush her daily I use a mink oil based conditioning spray for her (for dogs) and it does help, I think. She hasn't gone through the big coat blowout yet, but hopefully with the routine we are in, I can handle it. I really don't want to cut her hair 

Kara


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

JASHavanese said:


> I use ...Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave In Cream (human hair product sold in grocery stores) with 3 parts water...I leave it in and have a beautiful shiny coat that doesn't mat as easily...


I've always been told not to use human hair and skin products on dogs since their PH is different than ours, and our products damage their skin and coats. Does this not apply to the Havanese?

Or does the ban only apply to shampoos and soaps?

Wanda


----------



## Thumper

I haven't had any problems with the human conditioner. She doesn't scratch herself at ALL, and no breakage of the coat. I do have some dog conditioner, and when I compared the ingredients, they had alot of the same ingredients in it, including fragrance (which I would think is what would be irritating?) But the doggie conditioner leaves her coat very dry and prone to matting.

I've only had one matt in 6 months, and that was right next to her nose, where it may have not been as conditioned, since I'm very careful and use very sparingly around her eyes/face/mouth.

I'd ask your vet if you are worried about a skin reaction. I just watched closely for one the first few times we used it.

Kara


----------



## Havtahava

Jeanne, Maddie looks adorable and I don't think I'm being biased in saying that. She's gorgeous! When you warned me about the puppy cut, I expected her to look almost shaved, but she doesn't even look close to that. I definitely want the name of the groomer for future reference. She did an excellent job.


Jan (JAS), I remember you were mortified at how awful Bandit's coat change was and how quickly (and horribly) she would mat. You were very frustrated wtih it. Do you remember that? Is Ellie's even worse than that?

I try to warn people about the coat change, but I don't think anything can really prepare you for the frustrations that come with it, especially when you are trying to keep them in a full coat.


----------



## Havtahava

Wanda, I've heard the same thing about human products, but it has been directed towards using shampoos mostly, since human shampoos really strip the oil and dirt out of the hair. A human conditioner is probably not ideal, but it isn't going to remove oils and probably wouldn't disrupt the pH balance much. Maybe our resident chemical engineer knows.  (Lito's mom)


----------



## Thumper

I did just order some Chris Christenson conditioners.....so I am giving Doggie Conditioner ONE more shot  

Human conditioner hasn't killed me yet! hehe

I've just wondered if products are skimped on for pets, like with dog food. It seems many things designed for animals are of lower quality (from many companies, but of course, not all) . Sad, really.

Kara


----------



## Havtahava

Kara, you're also still in the easiest coat with Gucci, the puppy coat. I don't think you can do any damage to a puppy coat, thankfully. The challenging part is during the coat change or trying to maintain a full adult coat.

You'll see. :frusty: (insert evil laughter here... and a sympathetic nod, too). 

Fortunately, my last two girls have had fairly easy coats to maintain, so long as I don't allow anyone else to "help" with the grooming. Ha ha!


----------



## Missy

Kimberly, how many puppies have you placed with members of the forum? you seem to be very familiar with a lot of pooches   As you know if I ever go for #3 I'm coming to you. But back on topic.... What age do they usually go through changing their coat? Jasper is a year and half and before I got a really short puppy cut he was matting if you just looked at him --and his coat at longest was only 3 inches long and we still had horrible matts (we keep them in a puppy cuts and he still matts) do you think it will be better once this short cut grows out?


----------



## ama0722

You know though, you feel like you hit the jackpot once the coat change has happened. Dora is now 2 1/2 and her coat seems so much easier!!! I remember a few months ago thinking about putting her in a puppy cut too! Now, I feel like I can handle it and if I was more dedicated her hair could hit the ground!

Amanda


----------



## Thumper

That's the thing, Kimberly!  I figure a great defense is the best offense, or is it the other way around? lol so if I get a good plan underway now, I won't be banging my head against the wall during the coat change. lol.....I know I still have a ways to travel on this road of grooming, I'm not denying that. I just hope that I have enough of an arsenal of coat products in place that actually will *work*!

I just placed a $70 order with showdogstore on conditioners and shampoos. *sigh*

***fingers crossed***

Remind me of this when I come back on here in tears over a gazillion mats! ound:

Kara


----------



## EMarie

Here is a picture of a clip I did on a friends dog...


----------



## Havtahava

EMarie, he's cute! That looks like a very difficult cut to do!



> Kimberly, how many puppies have you placed with members of the forum? you seem to be very familiar with a lot of pooches


Missy, I started thinking about it and I'm afraid of leaving someone out, but I'm going to give it a quick shot: Maddie, Rufus, Wilson, and Ahnold were puppies of mine. Carlito (Lito) was my first stud (and the sire of Ahnold & Maddie, but they are from different dams).

There are many people here who have relatives to one of my current or former dogs (Jane, McKennaSedona, Greg, Dawna, AmorHavanese, Kathy, Benji Boy, MopTopHavanese, JASHavanese, Havanasilks, VFeldman) and then there are just a lot of others that I've gotten to know for other reasons.


----------



## mintchip

Havtahava said:


> EMarie, he's cute! That looks like a very difficult cut to do!
> 
> Missy, I started thinking about it and I'm afraid of leaving someone out, but I'm going to give it a quick shot: Maddie, Rufus, Wilson, and Ahnold were puppies of mine. Carlito (Lito) was my first stud (and the sire of Ahnold & Maddie, but they are from different dams).
> 
> There are many people here who have relatives to one of my current or former dogs (Jane, McKennaSedona, Greg, Dawna, AmorHavanese, Kathy, Benji Boy, MopTopHavanese, JASHavanese, Havanasilks, VFeldman) and then there are just a lot of others that I've gotten to know for other reasons.


Kimberly--Please keep me in mind for your next litter!!!:ear: 
Sally


----------



## EMarie

thanks, it took about 1 1/2 hours, but that is what I do for a living no a days...She is groomed like a Portugese Water Dot (sp) That is what I used as an outline anyway


----------



## lfung5

I do my own puppy cuts. I like to keep the hair a touch longer.


----------



## mintchip

For those of you that do your own grooming---
You are very brave!!
Bathing I can do?:bathbaby: haircuts??:help: 
:ear: What tools do you recommend for us beginners to get?
What books and or videos?
How and why did you start?


----------



## EMarie

I started about 5 yrs ago, I a technician at an animal hospital ( up until 2 months ago ) and a schnauzer came in and it needed to be shaved. That was the beginning. A friend of mine has 4 hav's and she let me groom them, and do whatever I wanted to do to them. So I started practicing, before you new it, the rumor had spread and now I have my own business and help out a friend of mine. For a beginner I would purchase a good pair of curved and straight scissors ( I like Monks ) 7 1/2 inches work well. Get a pair of clippers depending on what you are wanting to do, Andis or Osters work the best. There is a book you can get a www.petedge.com called Notes from the grooming table. It might help a little, it explaines all the stuff you need to know about grooming. As well as grooming standards for all the akc breeds. I hope this is a little helpful. When you start it is not going to look great, but just practice it will get better. And for me it is very calming, it might be for you as well. Most grooming supplies you can get at www.petedge.com. there is other places but start there. You will also need a grooming table.


----------



## lfung5

I am a licensed hairdresser & makeup artist. For me it was an easy transition, plus my clients don't talk back! I use a 1/2 guard on my clippers and just clip in the direction the hair grows. I even take the clippers onto the face and head just moving in the direction of the hair. The only things left are the bangs, muzzle area, feet, and ears. I just pull the bang forward and cut across like a childs bangs. I cut the ears to the length I desire and I pull the muzzle hair forward and cut it in a inverted U shape, so it gets longer by the cheeks. Last I trim the paws. If anyone lives in the Valley Forge, PA area, I can give them a lesson!


----------



## marjrc

Wow! Some lovely new puppy cut pictures!

Well, guess what? I'm getting Ricky cut down some more tomorrow at the groomer's. I finally made an appt., though I was tempted to continue doing it myself. As you know, I've already cut about 2.5 to 3" of hair over a month ago, but it's growing quickly and matting a lot again so I want it shorter still. He has about 2.5 " on him give or take, depending where it is.

First thing my groomer asked was "We'll be doing a scissor cut right, not with the shaver?" Bless her!! :biggrin1: I will show her a couple of pictures, one that I especially like : http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/b/b4/Havanese0315.jpg/250px-Havanese0315.jpg

I want a bit more hair on the head/ears/face, but other than that, I like this one. She's not to touch his tail AT ALL or I'll strangle her! :brick: lol

I want to be able to give him a quick comb w/o it being such an ordeal for him or me. Once you feel how soft and easy it is to comb through a short coat, you are hooked! Well, I am anyway! :biggrin1:

Wish us luck and yes..... of course...... I will have pictures to show you. :whoo:


----------



## Jan D

That is an adorable cut! I printed it out for future reference. I'm sure I'll be getting sick real fast of combing through the mats. They've started already!


----------



## Doggie Nut

EMarie & lfung....your pups are adorable! What are all of their names?


----------



## lfung5

Hi,
Bella my oldest 3 yrs old- the white one
Freddie- my middle child alomst 2 yrs old- black & silver markkings
Scudder- my baby 7 months old black & white Irish pied.


----------



## JASHavanese

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> I've always been told not to use human hair and skin products on dogs since their PH is different than ours, and our products damage their skin and coats. Does this not apply to the Havanese?
> 
> Or does the ban only apply to shampoos and soaps?
> 
> Wanda


I've used human and pet products on my dogs (hav and non hav) for 20+ years and haven't had any problems.


----------



## JASHavanese

mintchip said:


> For those of you that do your own grooming---
> You are very brave!!
> Bathing I can do?:bathbaby: haircuts??:help:
> :ear: What tools do you recommend for us beginners to get?
> What books and or videos?
> How and why did you start?


I used to own beauty shops so it came naturally to me when I got a standard poodle. She's been in a lot of crazy cuts :biggrin1: and the other spoo was in a show cut until it drove me crazy keeping it up.
I cut Bandit down after she had puppies since the puppies were tearing her coat up and just cut her hair like I'd cut a human's hair. 
I have a grooming table and rarely use it. I like sitting on the floor with the dog in front of me or if I dremel the nails, the dog sits on the edge of the couch and I sit on the floor. I mostly use a the Arco cordless clippers for the bottom of the hav's feet and the spoo's face and feet. For the body of the spoo I use Andies (sp?) clippers as I found them to run cooler than the others with a 7 blade unless I'm in a fancy mood, then I use scissors and clippers.


----------



## RickR

Max got a puppy cut today.


----------



## lfung5

I tried the human clippers, but they don't work. Maybe they would work if you switched the cutting blade. I finally bought dog clippers. I think they are OSTER brand. I will have to check today, they are all getting cuts. They work well, but keep them oiled and cleaned. I use dog shampoo by EZ Groom. I love that stuff! I use the silky almond shampoo & conditioner and the ruff out fininsher for shine. You can check it out on www.ez-groom.com or www.showdogstore.com. Be sure to rinse twice as much as you think you should when washing your dog.
Can anybody descibe to me exactly what a double coat vs. single coat LOOKS like???? Is a double coat where the starnd of hair has 2 types of texture, cotton at the root and silky on the end or something entirely different?
Does this foram have some kind of spell check?? My spelling is the worst!


----------



## lfung5

Forgot to add, I heard dogs have 5 layers to the hair shaft and human have 7. I THINK it's ok to use human products as long as they are high quality.


----------



## SMARTY

Ifung5, what type of dremel do you use on the nails? I have been looking for a very small one, thought about the kind used in human nail shops.


----------



## lfung5

I don't use a dremmel. I use cat nippers and cut a tiny bit every other week. They look like tiny scissors. The other kind make it impossible to see what you're doing. My guys have the black nails and it's quite scary! So far I have not cut the quick. If your dog resists and tries to pull his paw away, don't let go or he wins. Once they learn you are in charge, they won't fight you. My guys were impossible at first, but now they just stand there and wait til I am through.


----------



## EMarie

That one is Bailey, she is about 3 yrs old. she belongs to a friend of mine...
Thanks for the compliment..


----------



## marjrc

RickR said:


> Max got a puppy cut today.


LOL I had to do a double take! I thought all of a sudden Max grew a golden body!!! :jaw:

He looks great! I have a feeling Ricky will look quite similar to Max. Gosh, I have to pick him up in a half hour. I'm SCARED!!!!!! I must say, though, that she called me while Ricky was there saying she'd forgotten to ask about his ear hairs, so I do feel reassured that she'll do as I asked.

Still.........


----------



## dboudreau

marjrc said:


> I have to pick him up in a half hour. I'm SCARED!!!!!! I must say, though, that she called me while Ricky was there saying she'd forgotten to ask about his ear hairs, so I do feel reassured that she'll do as I asked.
> 
> Still.........


We will be waiting for the pictures.:ranger:


----------



## Doggie Nut

I agree Marj...I thought at first that Max had a golden colored body underneath all that hair! ound:


----------



## marjrc

*The new Ricky......*

First of all, I go back to the groomer's when I'm supposed to and she tells me it might be another hour. I said, "Oh" and she tells me that after she'd bathed and dried Ricky, he had to poop, did it on the table and then walked in it!! Oh dear!

I left, but my first reaction was to feel so badly for Ricky! I thought he must be pretty scared and miserable to poop right there on the table!! I would get teary and think 'it's the last time I can bring him there, that's for sure!'. 
When I got him, she assured me he just had to go and was as calm as anything beforehand. He started whimpering and sure enough, it was because he had to poop. Nothing more. Phew!! I hope so anyway... he has been giving me a hard time going there for just nail trimmings, now we'll see how he reacts the next time I bring him.

O.k........ on to pictures...... I am very happy with the cut, but I do think his bangs and his ears are a bit short. They'll grow, so no big deal. I love that he only has 1" on his body and his tail is just as gorgeous as ever. I love to see his big, brown eyes. Omg, he is as soft as a baby's bottom. ... so silky!! The last pic is of Ricky and Sammy and their feline brother, Shadow.


----------



## marjrc

Here are some more....... I love that his silver/gray hair is more noticeable and the brown on his ears hasn't all disappeared.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Awwwwww.....Ricky is *so* darn cute!! And he looks *so* soft! And those beautiful eyes!! He'll be much more comfortable and easy to care for this summer.


----------



## Thumper

He looks just precious! 

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut

Very GQ!!


----------



## dboudreau

Rick looks great, the groomer did a great job. eace: I agree the ears could have been a little longer but like you said it will grow.


----------



## Havtahava

Marj, I think he looks great. He reminds me a LOT of Lito! Kristin will have to step in and tell me if she feels the same way because I've only seen Carlito in short hair since he's been with her. (I put him in a very conservative/long puppy cut at her request before she flew out to pick him up at our house.)

He looks very happy and very puppy-ish!


----------



## EMarie

wow, he looks wonderful..where did you get him groomed at?


----------



## marjrc

Thank you, everyone! Yes, Debbie, the ears will grow, but they were bugging me all evening! lol I did ask that she hardly cut them, to leave them more 'natural' but I think she wanted to make them proportional to the face. They are starting to get their natural wave in, so it's not too bad.

Everyone kept running their hands all over Ricky last night. The little bugger had SO much attention! lol I decided to cut some of Sammy's hair. Because he's so small and his hair is so straight, with just a hint of a wave at the bottom, I cut some under him and along his sides. It looks better this way, though I still have to cut more today. Sammy is our little 'sausage' since he's quite low to the ground and long. Cutting some of his long hair will make him seem a little taller I think. 

Anyway, I can't do it without someone's help to hold him, so hopefully I can get more done on Sammy today.

I was like you, Debbie. I cringed when people would rub the back Ricky's neck and get their hands all over him. I would think "Oh no!! The tangles! The work I'm going to have to do to get them all out!" . That's what motivated me to do the cut. Good luck this summer with Sam's coat! Courage, my dear, courage.


----------



## RickR

at first glance i keep thinking that Ricky is Max.....but Ricky's beard gives him away...LOL. Max's beard is kind of reddish.


----------



## Asia's mommy

Wow, I can't tell you how much this thread has helped me. Just last night I was brushing Asia out and in less than 24 hrs. she had about 6 matts!! I actually had to cut a lot of them out I wish I'd have seen how cute a puppy cut could be before! All I've ever seen is when they are completely shaved except there face and head. And I didn't like the look of that at all! I really hate to have to cut her hair off at all, to be honest. But she is 7months old and her matting is just terrible! SO at least she can still be cute. Thanks again, Jessi


----------



## whitBmom

Rick and Marj, your pups look so cute in their new "do's". They always feel so nice after a cut don't they?! I must admit, having a puppy cut does save me a lot of time and brushing is a breeze


----------



## irnfit

Marj, he looks so grown up in his new look. He is so cute. I'm about at the end of my rope with Kodi's hair, so I might have him cut. I have a black cat, also. His name is Pepper (his nickname is Pepe) and he is a rescue.


----------



## JASHavanese

RickR said:


> Max got a puppy cut today.


What a cute cut!! :whoo:


----------



## Missy

Marj, little ricky is so darn cute! If he is anything like Cash (and they do look alike) his fur will grow like a weed. I think you will be happier with the slightly shorter ears once he grows out a bit-- he will look more natural than with his airs too long. He is sooo cute.


----------



## JASHavanese

Ricki is a doll!! He looks like a puppy :first:


----------



## RickR

Ok, here are more puppy cut pictures (this posting is getting addictive...and I'm at work doing this...sheesh).


----------



## Missy

Max is cute, cute, cute, I love his lines


----------



## Jan D

The human legs are pretty cute too-hahaound:


----------



## marjrc

Jan, you're funny!!! LOL 

Max looks SO much like Ricky now! Wow. Max has a more petite face though I think. He looks like such a young pup in that middle one of his face. What a cutie!

You know, Missy, my daughter said today that she thinks it's longer! I said..... uh...... nope, can't be. It's only been two days!! LOL

Thanks everyone!


----------



## marjrc

Hey, Jessi. That's what we're here for - to help if we can. Well, that and for enabling Hav owners in their addiction in getting MORE Havs. hehehe


----------



## Olliesmom

OK ....who took my dog!!!! Where did my Ollie go???? I think you renamed him MAX!!!!!!!:spy:


----------



## dboudreau

Better not have Ricky, Max and Ollie at the same dog party. You may take home the wrong pup.


----------



## marjrc

Oh that's funny!! There's Cash too!


----------



## Asia's mommy

well I don't have a pic. yet, but I had Asia trimmed and I think she looks pretty cute! I think she looks almost exactly like "Olliesmom's" little one. except Asia has some brown to her face. I'll get a pic asap. Hav's really are addicting. We are thinking about getting Asia a friend :hug: :fencing: in Jan or Feb. We just love'meace: :clap2:


----------



## RickR

now i'm really confused.....I can't remember which Hav is mine......:biggrin1: :brick:


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Here are a few (not so good) pictures of my crew and their puppy cuts~
Now remember, I don't claim to be a professional groomer (I do the puppy cuts myself with scissors)...and these were taken after they went swimming in the pool with us yesterday, so they haven't even had a brush run thru them!
I have some great pics of my Daisy in a puppy cut, I should dig those up and share them.

The first pic is Emmy.
The second pic is a goofy pic of Havana with her wild and crazy hair!
The 3rd pic is cute puppy butts...Havana on the left, then Emmy, then Stella.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Here is one of my fav pics of Daisy in a puppy cut~


----------



## Asia's mommy

here's Asia, I think she looks pretty good. She's my baby! Sorry for the red eye. -Jessi


----------



## mintchip

*Puppy cut*

Oliver has the puppy cut also. I love the look of longer hair but the puppy cut is easier to maintain.
Sally


----------



## Asia's mommy

Aww, he's so cute!


----------



## marjrc

Ah, Katie, so that's YOUR Hav, Daisy! I had seen her picture (probably on your site) and printed it out a long while ago when I wanted to get examples of cuts that I liked. I love her colors! Those are all cute pictures. Havana does look goofy, doesn't she? Too cute.

Oliver's cut is nice too! Asia has a beautiful, rich color. Love it! 

Well, Rick, if you and all us other owners of black Havs ever meet, we will have to put special tags on our dogs, just like you do when travelling and don't want to pick up the wrong luggage at the airport! LOL


----------



## Leslie

Marj - You're right, the black Havs do seem to all look alike... When I first saw the pics of the other black Havs here on the forum (especially the wet ones) I couldn't get over how much they look like Shadow. Little cutie pies!


----------



## Cheryl

Katie--you do a great job with the hair cuts. Perhaps we will have to drive to Rocklin for a spa day! LOL


----------



## marjrc

I'm bumping this thread so it can get more pics posted into it. I'm sure more of our members have had successful puppy cuts for their Havs and I'd love to see photos that we can use for our own Havs' grooming, whether we cut their hair ourselves or not.

Anyone have new 'dos' to share with us? (I'm thinking of Django's new cut so hope we can see more... )


----------



## Jill in Mich

Great timing Marj! I'm taking Cody for his first grooming appointment tomorrow and wasn't sure what length to go with. This helped! Between all of the snow/rain/mud here right now, I think we'd both be happier with him in a shorter cut.

Thanks!!!

Jill


----------



## Taz' Mom

*Taz's haircut*

Hi All,

I am a new Havanese owner (Sept 07). We live in Golden B.C. (husband and 4 girls aged 6,8,12,12). We were going to keep Taz long haired and he and I both enjoy the grooming but when spring sprang we changed our minds. He comes in filthy and with sticks and bits of the great outdoors all over himself. So we decided on a puppy cut and I brought in a picture from when he was a puppy. The groomer is new to grooming and hasn't done Havanese before. Taz likes her and she is great. Next time we will ask for more head/tail hair and specify that she NOT taper the feet. I love how he has changed colour.

 Cheryl


----------



## juliav

Hi Chery and Taz and welcome to the forum.

Taz is just adorable and I love his new hair cut.


----------



## maryam187

Hey Cheryl, welcome to the forum! Taz looks just like a puppy in the 2nd pic, very cute! 

Lina, this might help you imagine what Kubrick would look like, if he got a puppy cut, which I'm quite sure he never will. Taz even has the black mask!


----------



## Missy

This is great timing to bring this back. If Cash is still feeling Ok--- the boys are going to get groomed on Friday. Cash looks really silly with his shaved beanie and one poodle paw. So I am going to have him cut short-- maybe a 1/2" but I can't bring myself to have him shaved ...but should I? will it grow out better if I do?


----------



## Me&2Girls

:welcome: Cheryl and Taz. I agree that he's just the cutest that can be. 

Missy - I don't think a cut will help the coat grow in better, you just might be happier if he was evened up a bit.


----------



## Lina

Wow Taz looks a LOT like my Kubrick! What a cutie!


----------



## mom23girls

I think I posted this in the wrong thread earlier. I was excited & not paying attention to what I was doing. Anyhow...I got Amy's hair cut today & took some pictures. I love it, she's so soft & looks like a little bear! With summer coming (hopefully) and her spaying next week, I think this will be much easier to maintain. Hope you like it!! It was hard to get her to stand at just the right angle. I'm still learning how to use photobucket, so the pictures are probably gigantic!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Jen, Amy looks fantastic. Hope things are going well and good luck on her spay surgery.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Missy,

I love the cuts on Jasper & Cash - have since the first time I saw their pictures. I'm hoping Cody comes back tomorrow looking like that!

Jill


----------



## pjewel

Oh Jen, she looks so cute. I especially love the last shot. How sweet.


----------



## pjewel

Cheryl,

Welcome! Taz has beautiful coloring. He's adorable.


----------



## Missy

Thanks Jill. I like how my groomer does them too--- I think I may keep their ears a bit shorter than some others who keep their dogs in puppy cuts-- I think they look more like, well, puppies that way. I am just nervous because I think Cash is going to be cut real short to help hide where they shaved him. we'll see. I will try and post pictures.


----------



## SMARTY

Jen, i love Amy's new do. She is so cute. Keep us posted on her spay.


----------



## Julie

Amy looks pretty cute in her new do. I love her markings....


----------



## Julie

That was wierd huh Sandi? We both posted at the same time and said almost the same thing!


----------



## SMARTY

Julie, Great minds think a like.


----------



## Taz' Mom

Thanks for all of the welcoming comments! I think I am going to try to cut Taz' hair myself next time. Any ideas how fast it grows? It sort of snuck up on me, seemed about 3 inches grew in about 6 months. Will he change colour again or do we now have a creamy ivory dog?


----------



## mckennasedona

Jen, Amy looks adorable in her new haircut. Look at those beautiful eyes! She's a very pretty girl.


----------



## Laurief

Jen,. oh I LOVE Amy's haircut!!! I love the last picture with her laying down. What a sweet face, now I know why you just cant let her go!!


----------



## marjrc

Taz' Mom said:


> Thanks for all of the welcoming comments! I think I am going to try to cut Taz' hair myself next time. Any ideas how fast it grows? It sort of snuck up on me, seemed about 3 inches grew in about 6 months. Will he change colour again or do we now have a creamy ivory dog?


Welcome to you and Taz! I love his coloring and the new cut really is cute. I have two Havs and their hair grows differently, so can't help you much. Ricky's grows thick and quickly. Sammy's takes forever and he only has a single coat so I dont' cut him too much.

Cutting Taz means he lost his dark tips, but they may grow back. Hard to tell.

There are a LOT of threads on cutting, tools some people use, as well as pictures so hopefully you will find the help you need. 

Amy is ADORABLE in her new cut! I really love it!!

Django is way too cute. He looks incredibly soft, like Amy.


----------



## irnfit

I have been letting Kodi's bangs grow so I could put them in a topknot. Kodi hates anything in his hair and will become obsessed if I put a rubberband in it. He will try as long as it takes to get it out. So, I finally gave in and cut his bangs. Here's a before and after.
Oops, wrong order.


----------



## marjrc

Omg, Michele, I'm in LOVE!!!!! What gorgeous eyes he has! That is the thing I love best about cutting bangs, connecting with those large, loving Havanese eyes. sigh.........


----------



## pjewel

Oh Michele,

Marj took the words right out of my mouth. Gorgeous, he's absolutely gorgeous, and I bet he's saying "I can see! I can see!" I want to give him a hug.


----------



## Laurief

Oh Michele, I am so thrilled with the cut!! He has such beautiful eyes, which I have never seen before!!
He looks great!!! Watch out girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whitBmom

Michele, such gorgeous eyes!! I love the new cute. How gorgeous!!


----------



## mom23girls

Michelle....he looks beautiful with his bangs cut. I love his expression..those eyes are so sweet & loving!


----------



## juliav

Michele,

I love Kodi's huge soulful eyes. I just want hug him, kiss him and tell him everything will be alright. :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit

Thanks for the compliments. My Mom and I have been looking at him all day because we think he's so cute.


----------



## maryam187

Michele, he really looks so cute with those huge visible eyes!


----------



## BeverlyA

Oh Michele! Kodi's eye's are soooo beautiful! I just love his new trim!

Amy is just so precious, I love her coloring. She looks so soft and that last picture is just too cute.

Beverly


----------



## Jane

Michele, Kodi looks great and I'm sure he is enjoying looking at you now as much as you are enjoying looking at him! :wink:


----------



## Lina

Kodi looks very handsome with this bang cut! I love his beautiful eyes.


----------



## Taz' Mom

Kodi really is adorable, I like it when I can see their eyes, one of their extra charming features!


----------



## Diana

Michele-
Kodi looks so handsome! :biggrin1: You did a great job!


----------



## DanielBMe

Well Bogie just got a puppy cut on Sat. This is one of the few times I actually like how he turned out.


----------



## irnfit

Bogie looks great. They did a really good job on him.


----------



## DanielBMe

The groomer had him for 8rs! Although she wasn't working on him the whole time. I dropped him off at 10am and got him back at 6:30pm. She did say that it took her almost 2hrs just to brush him out. She didn't just want to cut out the matts.


----------



## juliav

Bogie cut looks really good. It's a rare groomer that will brush out a dog for two hours without just buzzing him. Your groomer is definitely a keeper in my book.


----------



## trueblue

I like Bogie's cut alot...he is quite the looker.


----------



## DanielBMe

juliav said:


> Bogie cut looks really good. It's a rare groomer that will brush out a dog for two hours without just buzzing him. Your groomer is definitely a keeper in my book.


Yup I agree! I took Bogie first to see what kind of job she would do. Now that I know she's good, I will take Brando too.


----------



## Lina

Bogie looks great! It seems like she is a very attentive groomer, that's wonderful!


----------



## Missy

We had to cut Cash short to hide some shaving that happened when he had tests-- He looks half the size. Isn't he adorable. In the last close up on the chair you can see how at least his face is turning quite blue. And the last one is Jasper just neatened up a bit-- I like this shot because it shows off the fawn color that is coming back in.


----------



## marjrc

Great cuts, Missy and Daniel!! I love Bogie's new do. It really suits him.
Cash's facial hair really is changing quite a bit. I had no idea it was so light! Handsome dudes you have there, Missy.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Great puppy cut pics on Taz, Amy, Bogie, and Cash! And I love Kodi's bang cut. They're all adorable!


----------



## Lina

Cash and Jasper look great in their puppy cuts!


----------



## Beamer

Daniel,

Nice puppy cut! He looks great! How short is the hair? about an inch? I'm nervous about going that short with beamer.. hmmmmmm...???

Ryan


----------



## Taz' Mom

Be nervous, Taz' hair is down to about 1 inch and I would be much happier with 2 inches. Thankfully, he doesn't seem to care one way or the other.


----------



## DanielBMe

Beamer said:


> Daniel,
> 
> Nice puppy cut! He looks great! How short is the hair? about an inch? I'm nervous about going that short with beamer.. hmmmmmm...???
> 
> Ryan


Yup, 1 inch cut. I was really worried about going that low but now I'm happy I did.


----------



## SMARTY

Kodi looks beautiful....What a Face.

Bogie looks like a puppy again, I love it.

Cash and Jasper are both so Pretty, I love the coloring on both boys.

Thanks for sharing all the photos


----------



## kelrobin

Love Kodi's bang cut to reveal those sweet eyes. I also love the "before" . . . you have to wonder how in the world they can see where they are going. 

You can tell the groomer took a lot of time with Bogie . . . the face and tail are perfect too.

And sweet Cash . . . I'm so glad he is doing better. He and Jasper have such pretty markings. Love the little bits of fawn and smoky coloring. The puppy cuts on all these havs seem to expose colors that were underneath all the hair!


----------



## JanB

What great puppy cuts! I'm afraid to mention names for fear of forgetting someone, but all are adorable!


----------



## Jill in Mich

*Please Tessie, can't I have some?*

When I couldn't tell which end of Cody I was looking at, I knew it was time for him to be groomed. He went for his first cut today. I was hoping for something like Missy's Jasper. It's still a little long, especially around the ears, but still pretty cute.


----------



## JanB

Jill, he's adorable! I like the longer Hav ears


----------



## pjewel

To me Cody looks a combination of cute and somehow distinguished. Adorable!


----------



## mom23girls

I had Amy's hair cut to about 2 inches and after one week, I can't believe how much it's grown!! I may have her make it a little shorter next time. I love how soft she feels! I just wish I knew how to maintain it myself so I don't have to pay $50 everytime she needs a trim....that's more than I pay for mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich

mom23girls said:


> that's more than I pay for mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Isn't that the truth! They eat better than I do, get more frequent hair cuts. For my last dog the groomer would come to the house and give her a massage along with a haircut!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Jill - I love Cody's cut - it looks so good. I prefer the longer ears so I think they look great.


----------



## BeverlyA

When dog #3 came along we just could NOT pay 65$ each for grooming anymore. I pay $37 for my cut at a really nice spa! I've found a woman that charges $25 if we come every 5 weeks and the dogs adore her. The last place was THE place to take your dog, but I know Cooper didn't like her, and I never really felt like she liked Cooper either.

This woman might not be as uber chic as the other place, but she is totally willing to do or try whatever I want. Will take suggestions and directions and never makes me feel like she's right and I'm wrong about what I want for my dogs.

I'm not as happy with Coopers cut, but I can't put my finger on it..maybe she's thinning his coat. He looks like he's doubled in size, width wise. I'll have to start another thread with pictures and see if anyone has any idea's or suggestions.

:focus:

Wonderful puppy cuts everyone! I love them all! 
Missy, knock out photos once again! Thanks everyone for posting the pics!

Beverly


----------



## ivyagogo

I never knew Cash had that brown around his muzzle before. He looks adorable.


----------



## maryam187

Jill, I think Cody's puppy cut is PERFECT. Matter of fact, I will save his pic just in case I need a reference  He really looks like a puppy!


----------



## Lina

Jill, I agree with all the other posters, I love Cody's puppy cut! I like the longer look myself and if I ever needed to cut Kubrick, that's probably what I would go for.


----------



## marjrc

Cody is too cute!! I love his new 'do'. 

I decided to try out my new clippers on Ricky the other day and because he has SO much hair, even though I had a mountain of cut hair on the ground, he still has quite a bit. I thinned his face out a bit and it makes him look younger... hence, the puppy cut look.


----------



## marjrc

As to Sammy, I trimmed him here and there and cut his bangs. I find he looks cuter and more puppy-like this way.  The 2nd photo was before I cut the bangs.

All of a sudden, Sammy had legs again! lol


----------



## Missy

Great Job Marj. looks like a pro did it!!!! they are so cute.


----------



## Judy A

It is so nice to see their eyes! It looks like you did a good job, Marj. I just don't know what to do with Doc yet.....I cut Izzy's bangs so you can see her eyes, but with Doc I haven't decided if I"m going to let him go natural or trim him up.......his hair is so much better than Izzy's, but he hasn't started to matt yet.....we'll see..


----------



## Jane

Great job, Marj! Sammy looks very cute!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Wow, Marj! Great job on Sammy! I love seeing their eyes. His expression is so sweet.


----------



## mintchip

:clap2:Great job!:clap2:
Do you give classes? Any hints to a nervous beginner??:ear:
I know the hair will grow back but.....


----------



## Jill in Mich

I love Sammy's cut Marj. I'm with Sally - I haven't gotten up the nerve to try and cut them myself - even just the bangs. I know the hair will grow back but I'm afraid I'd then have to pay for therapy sessions because of the public embarrassment I'd cause them (you know....it's always mom's fault!)


----------



## mintchip

Well said Jill!
I feel a little better doing the bangs but trying to get the legs and body even:frusty:


----------



## Lina

Marj, I think Sammy and Ricky look wonderful!


----------



## marjrc

Awww, you guys are sweet! :redface: Thank you.

I enjoy cutting, so it can be dangerous because once I get started, I want to cut more and more and MORE! :suspicious: I am a little more careful with Sammy because his hair does not grow at all quickly so if I make a mistake, it's one we have to live with for many months. lol Ricky's hair grows so quickly, that any error hardly shows a couple of weeks later. Makes it easy to just go at it and give it my best shot. :biggrin1:

I had to use the noose on the grooming table for Sammy as he did not want to stand straight at all and kept hunching his back. I couldnt' see what I was doing so at one point, I got my daughter involved and that helped. I just stepped back once in a while and trimmed slowly. The first time I ever trimmed his leg hairs, I made him look like a scrawny chicken. He already has skinny legs so it was not at all attractive and it took 6 months to finally look 'normal' and that is HIS normal, not the normal poofy leg hair of other Havs. I don't trim those legs much anymore. Live and learn!


----------



## whitBmom

Marj, Ricky and Sammy look great! You really cut like a Pro. I like to avoid doing it as I am always afraid that I will 'botch' Oreo's coat in some way. I LOVE Sammy's expression too - what a cutie pie!! Oh and Ricky's coat is so shiny - very healthy.


----------



## Leeann

Guess who just got scheduled for a puppy cut on Wednesday... I am scared to death.


----------



## Jane

Take some BEFORE photos, Leanne!!!! 

Sending good haircutting vibes your way!!


----------



## Havtahava

Ditto to what Jane said.

You sound nervous, Leeann. That makes me nervous for you. Is this a first time cut?


----------



## Leeann

This is a first cut for me I guess that's why I am very nervous, but I know it has to be done. I am only doing Riley, his coat has gotten so uneven from all the playing. Monte loves to grab hold of it LOL. He seems to be matting more with the different lengths so I am hoping to just even him up a bit. I have had thoughts of doing this for agility anyways so I guess we might as well get it over with.


----------



## maryam187

Oh Leeann :hug: For one second I thought you meant Monte  Poor Riley, but he has so much hair, I bet it won't even be obvious that he's had a cut. I can't wait to hear how much weight he looses after his cut. He's going to be one sexy agility Hav! Keeping my fingers crossed for sweet Riley.


----------



## Lina

Oh Leeann, I'm sure that Riley will do just fine and will look just as handsome as ever in his new 'do! Don't worry about it too much, he'll be fine.


----------



## Leeann

Thanks guys,I think I am driving DH nuts.. He keeps telling me it will grow back if I dont like it and I keep reminding myself it will be easier to cool him down with shorter hair also, yea I'm not trying to convince myself at all LOL


----------



## maryam187

Leeann, I can TOTALLY feel your pain. I couldn't sleep all night long before Pablo's neuter just because I was so terrified that they would shave his paw visibly. Now the whole body getting cut  Is it a groomer that really understands what you expect? I sure hope so...


----------



## Missy

Oh Leeann, :hug: I just pm'd you too. But Riley will look adorable. You will really feel like you have a puppy again. And it is so fun to watch it grow again. 
I bet you see a lot more color when you cut him down a bit. I will be thinking of you both on Wednesday.


----------



## Brady's mom

Leeann,
I am sure that Riley will look great. It sounds like you and him will feel better once it is over. I would just be very specific with the groomer and make sure that she understands what you want.


----------



## marjrc

Thank you, Helen. 

Leeann, no worries. Think positive!!


----------



## good buddy

Leeann, I'm sure I would be nervous too but it will grow out IF you don't love it! I can't wait to see how cute he looks!


----------



## marjrc

Bumping..... 'tis the season for shorter cuts ! Here's Ricky a week or two after I trimmed him.


----------



## JanB

Marj, Ricky is adorable!!!! His face looks like a sweet little puppy. I wish I lived closer so I could bring Tessa over for a trim! lol. You do such a fabulous job! 

Tessa's looking so unkempt with the 2 of them playing all day long. And with agility, peeing on her leg, and butt and foot baths she's turning into a full time job. UGH.


----------



## luv3havs

Marj,
I love that puppy cut on Ricky. You are so talented.
I don't have the guts to try the the cutting, so it's off to the groomer, who charges $58. a pop.


----------



## mybella

*Thank you for this!*

Thank for these posts! I have a terrible time with Bella and the groomers - they just want to shave! So, are scissor cuts the way to go? Are there special questions to ask or just show up with a picture?!


----------



## maryam187

I ended up giving Pablo a slight face/head trim so I could see his eyes without loosing the shaggy look. The bows are super cute, but I was in the mood to cut someone's hair, LOL. Had to take these with my cell and he was a moving target, sorry.


----------



## isshinryu_mom

I just LOVE Ricky's puppy cut! I saved it for later reference when Roxie is older!


----------



## Missy

Marj, Ricky looks adorable. I can't believe you do it yourself. Great Job!

Here are my boys about a week after their cut.


----------



## marjrc

Pablo is adorable, Maryam! You can see his eyes so much better now. Missy, they are aso cute! I love their new cuts!! They really do look like puppies again, when they're cut, don't they? 

Thanks for the compliments everyone. I never seem to do it in one sitting though. Usually takes me 3 or 4 goes at it during a week. lol It's kind of hard to mess Ricky's hair up as it's so thick and has the shaggy look already, so as long as I don't cut him evenly, but rather look at things as a whole, it seems to work out that way. I use clippers now, mostly and have a longer comb attachment.


----------



## BeverlyA

All the puppy cuts are wonderful! Marj, what kind of equipment do you use? what kind of blade are you using now? Do you have any plans to visit Nebraska soon? 

Beverly


----------



## JanB

Tessa is going to a new groomer tomorrow. I got her name from the pet store but I'm scared to death she will butcher her. She's not going for a full cut, just a trim. I sent her to the yuppy puppy site for pictures.

I do have a question for those who trim their dog's faces. The first and last groomer I took Tessa to shaved her nose. The hair is finally growing out but it's at that awkward stage and is sticking in her eyes making her eyes tear and get gunky. I am thinking if I just let it go it will eventually grow out and hang naturally out of her eyes. But it's tough and I'm tempted to cave in and trim it.

Do most of you let the hair between their eyes grow or trim it? It's the hair that kind of grows upward into the eyes. I've tried everything to keep it slicked down but nothing works.

Thanks!


----------



## marjrc

Tessa's big day! I think your gut is correct and you should try and just let those hairs grow out. They will fall along the muzzle once they are longer, but I know how hard it is in this in-between stage! :frusty:

Let us see some pics of Tessa's puppy cut, o.k.?


----------



## marjrc

Beverly, I have a grooming table (though I only used the noose arm once) and one large comb, one flea comb and one brush. I also have thinning shears - cheap ones - and a good pair of small, sharp scissors. I hardly use those anymore except for feet and butt area. I now have my clippers, an Oster, and a smaller Oster that is battery bowered and great for tighter areas. I dont' have attach'ts. for the small clipper, but maybe later on, I will get some. 

I dont' have anything fancy, though one day, I'd like a really good pair of scissors. For now, though, it's not necessary and it all works for me. 

Sure I'll go to Nebraska!! Any puppies out there in Nebraska? :biggrin1:


----------



## BeverlyA

Thanks for the info Marj! So you are just using a long comb attachment then for the most part? Maybe 1.5 inches or so? oops, I forgot you're a Canuck, about 3 centimeters?  Are your shears straight or curved? Can you tell I'm paranoid to take the leap? lol I think the noose may be my biggest allie, as I'm more worried about them being little wiggle worms, rather than how the cuts actually turn out.
You do great work!
Beverly


----------



## luv3havs

*cali's puppy cut*

Here's her summer cut.
I like it and it's easy to maintain.


----------



## luv3havs

*Cali's puppy cut*

Another view


----------



## LuvCicero

I "love" Cali's new summer do. That is just adorable and looks so soft and easy to keep.


----------



## marjrc

Nan, Cali is stinking CUTE !!!!!! That is a perfect puppy cut. I love it, esp. the smile she has in her pictures.  

Beverly, I use straight small scissors and sometimes the thinning shears, not curved, just simple, cheap scissors. Right now, I have a 1/2 ", a 1" and a 1 1/4" comb att't. I ordered another comb attachment, and I THINK it's a 3/4", but can't remember. The smaller battery-charged clippers I have came with a 1/4" and a 3/8" att't., but I haven't used them as yet. 

I've only used the noose once, though that was the main reason I bought a grooming table. LOL I'm sure I'll use it again, so it's nice to know it's there. 

Go for it, Beverly, just go slow and take a few days to see how you like the look.


----------



## Me&2Girls

I love Cali's summer cut - she looks so soft and cute.


----------



## BeverlyA

Thanks once again for all the info Marj!
Nan, Cali is so cute! How on Earth do you get and keep her eyes so tear stain free? 
I'm taking your picture to my groomer for my Winnie the Pooper (until I get all my equipment and start doing it myself)

Beverly


----------



## luv3havs

Thanks for the comments on Cali's new puppy cut. I found a new groomer and she seems to know what I want. I'm taking Chico next, but I don't want him quite so short. He has a silky coat which is easier to maintain. Hope she does as well with Chico. 


Beverly,
Yeah, take the picture to your groomer for your Winnie.

I struggled with the tear stains for most of Cali's first year.
We got a water bottle stand and give the dogs only filtered or distilled water.
It seems like the tear stains went away after a year. She does get a tiny bit of red now and then. She gets those little crusty balls, which I clean off her eyes each day. 

I bought a new Nikon D40, and am learning to use it. 
I am having a problem uploading attachment pictures.


----------



## Mijo's Mom

Marj, thanks for starting this thread! Mijo's getting groomed this Friday (YIKES!) and all of the puppy cut pics will be a great guide as to what I want him to look like. Wish us luck, the last time I brought Mijo to a groomer he was cut wayyyyy too short! He looked like a giant mouse! I'll post pics after Friday. (fingers crossed!)

Connie


----------



## marjrc

Connie, good luck with Mijo's first cut! It is always scary the first time with someone new, but hopefully if you bring in several pics and give clear instructions, esp. as to what you do NOT want done, then it should be fine.

Keep us posted.....


----------



## marjrc

With permission from Rita Thomas of Sonrisas Havanese: http://www.sonrisashavanese.ca/ , here is a picture of their male, Mojo, in a new puppy cut. It is just adorable and I had to share!


----------



## Missy

OHHHHH I lobe Mojo!!! I love his coloring. and what a cute puppy cut.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

Oh I like that cut! He looks adorable in it, too.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

OMG I just went back a page and saw Cali's cut. She's beautiful! And that cut looks gorgeous on her! I especially love her smile...it goes all the way to her eyes.


----------



## Laurief

Oh my goodness, Cali looks lilke she is smiling!! How beautiful!


----------



## luv3havs

Thanks for the compliments on Cali's puppy cut.
I love her smile.
It warms my heart.


----------



## dotndani

i absolutely love all these puppy cuts! Duncan is getting his summer puppy cut this Thursday.
Stay tuned for some new pics!


----------



## Leslie

Cali and Mojo look adorable! Cali's smile is great! Nothing like a happy Hav.

Here's a pic of Tori in her new 'do


----------



## mintchip

Love the new summer looks!!


----------



## LuvCicero

I'm loving these cuts. They are so cute and look cooler. DH doesn't want Cicero clipped so all I have to do is say, "I'm really thinking about calling a groomer" -- and he grabs a brush and yells, "Come, Ciecro." ound: Now, it's so easy, but DH might change his mind when 'blowing coat' comes for a visit!!

Keep posting all your cuts everyone on this thread, please. I'm printing for the day I know I will need them to show a groomer.


----------



## luv3havs

Tori looks so adorable in her puppycut.
Her coat looks like velvet.


----------



## Leslie

Nan~ Actually, it feels like velour. It's so incredibly soft!

Dale~ "Blowing coat" came to visit our house, which is why Tori is sporting her new cut... Neither Tori nor I were having any fun doing regular 2+ hr. grooming sessions  We are both so much happier w/our daily 3 min. sessions, now :whoo:


----------



## juliav

Leslie said:


> Neither Tori nor I were having any fun doing regular 2+ hr. grooming sessions


Wow, was that every day??


----------



## Leslie

Julia~ We were spending at minimum 45-60 min. daily on de-matting. Some days we just gave up. The last time I groomed her (brush/bath/dry/comb) myself, prior to the cut took nearly 2.5 hrs.


----------



## JanB

So many cute cuts here! It's great to have them all in one place. Tessa has her own puppy cut thread but thought I'd post them here too:


----------



## dotndani

They are all so adorable!!
I can't wait till tomorrow!


----------



## Me&2Girls

I'm so envious that you have Havs that you can trim. MeMe's a brindle and while she'd keep the dark hairs, I'd lose all of her lovely dark tips if I trimmed. And OMG - I thought she'd gone through her coat blowing...well she must be going through that second one early. The poor girl has mats like I've never seen before. I'll finish on one side and she's sporting a new one right after I finish. And they are BIG - we've never had this kind of matting before so now I finally understand how awful it can be. Thank goodness she's got easy to groom hair - they come right out but they are so big. I can't imagine if she had a wavier coat.


----------



## LuvCicero

Jan, I love Tessa's cut. Thanks for posting...I printed it out just in case we get tired of brushing when 'blowing coat' arrives.

Lisa, DO NOT CUT MEME. Tie that brush around your neck, quit your job, skip meals to brush OR send her to me and I will take care of her till she stops blowing coat.  Oh, I've heard a rare few never stop blowing coat. ound:


----------



## ls-indy

*Tessa's puppy cut*

Jan - Great pics of Tessa. Did the groomer (or you...) scissor cut her to a longer length than the clipper guards - or is this after her coat grew out a bit? Lynda


----------



## ama0722

If I ever get brave enough, I will definitely study this thread cause there is a type of hairstyle to make everyone happy


----------



## Me&2Girls

Dale, don't you worry - I'd never cut MeMe - I'd lose those beautiful tips and her distinctive beauty. I am just amazed however at this whole coat blowing phenomenon. I could have sworn after her first at 10 months and then after her 1st heat that we'd gotten rid of most of her puppy hair and goodness, I still comb out about a handful daily. And I know it's puppy hair - very fine and fly away. Really wonder if she's gonna have anything left after it's over. :suspicious:

But Dale, I love your instructions. Can just hear me now, "sorry can't go, can't do it, gotta brush my dog" ound:


----------



## JanB

ls-indy said:


> Jan - Great pics of Tessa. Did the groomer (or you...) scissor cut her to a longer length than the clipper guards - or is this after her coat grew out a bit? Lynda


Hi Lynda, good to see another Hoosier here! :biggrin1:

My groomer scissor cut her, leaving her face (other than a visor) and tail alone. Her belly is shaved. Unless she's belly up no one would ever know. I sent the groomer to a web site that has Havanese grooming instructions.


----------



## ls-indy

Is it the instructions from "Yuppy Puppy"? Tessa's beautiful!


----------



## JanB

ls-indy said:


> Is it the instructions from "Yuppy Puppy"? Tessa's beautiful!


Thank you! She really has amazing hair and I was sad to see it go but I've been very happy with her cut.

yes, it was the instructions from the my yuppy puppy site. I told her about it over the phone when I booked the appt. I knew she would be a good groomer when she had the printed instructions in hand when I took Tessa in for her first grooming session.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

I have been wanting to cut Tripp's hair for awhile but he has such a beautiful coat i had a hard time bringing myself to do it. I started off taking a little off here & there. This is what i ended up with. I love it! He just seems to have more energy in this heat. I still have some minor spots to trim up, but i think he's adorable.


----------



## LuvCicero

Wow, Tripp looks adorable. You did a great job. I love being able to see that sweet face and I bet he does feel better. I'm thinking about doing a little at a time also. I hate for my hair to be in my face...so I feel sorry for Cicero.


----------



## Leslie

Shannon~ How wonderful to see an updated pic of Tripp! You did a great job w/his cut. He's a doll! That face melts my heart!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Thanks. Since i have 3 pups its sooo hard to get a good updated picture where they are all together sitting still. Thats why my avatar is so old. But i keep trying!


----------



## SMARTY

Hello Shannon, where have you been? I don't post much any more, but have missed you. Tripp looks beautiful. I have a serious debate going on with myself about cutting Smarty's coat.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Hi Sandi, thanks so much. I get so busy during the day now that i dont get to surf like i used to.
I really debated about cutting his coat also. But it was so thick and and he was starting to hide from me when i got the brush out! I just did it with the scissors. Pretty easy.


----------



## marjrc

Great job, Shannon. I love Tripp's look! He still looks like a Hav.


----------



## baca008

This is my first attempt at cutting Averys hair. It was so much work to get her to let me cut her hair. So it might look a little messy. Glad hair grows back. This the before and after.


----------



## good buddy

aww Avery is a cute pup! I love her markings and you can see them so much better when her hair is shorter.  You did well for a first attempt. I was too chicken to try it myself so congratulations!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Very cute cuts of Avery and Tripp. And Sandi, I know it's easier with a shorter coat, but aren't you worried that you'll cut off some of Smarty's coloring and it won't grow back?


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

baca008 said:


> This is my first attempt at cutting Averys hair. It was so much work to get her to let me cut her hair. So it might look a little messy. Glad hair grows back. This the before and after.


Avery is so adorable! You did a great job. Looks very natural.


----------



## pjewel

You guys who trim them yourselves impress me no end. Wish I had the nerve. I just know Milo would look scary (not that I'm ready to give in yet with his coat). Depending on how Bailey's grows out, I might be tempted with him.

Great job!!!


----------



## marjrc

Awwwww..... look at that cutie pie Avery! I love that you can see her eyes. She's totally adorable.


----------



## marjrc

Here's Ricky's latest cut. His hair grows SO fast! Since we're leaving them with a friend for a week, while we're on vacation, I thought I'd make it a little easier on her as far as grooming is concerned. I trimmed Sammy too, but don't have any pics yet.

Pls. disregard the funny-looking "boot" on his front paw. I fixed that.


----------



## mintchip

*He looks GREAT!*Have a good time on your vacation.


----------



## LuvCicero

Marj, Ricky looks adorable and I'm sure he feels good with the shorter coat ~ and your friend will be happy!! Have a wonderful vacation...you deserve it.


----------



## Taz' Mom

Wow, he is SO cute!


----------



## Cheryl

Riki is a Handsome dude!!! Where are you going on vacation?


----------



## lulubella

I posted these on another thread, but here's Molly's summer cut. She got it back in June, so it's a little grown out now. I cried when I first saw her, but I ended up loving it. She has the cutest little face, so I loved being able to really see it and her expressions!


----------



## marjrc

Oh Susan, Molly is adorable!! Look at that face! Too sweet. 

Thanks, everyone. I'm not fussy with the cutting, so it's a bit 'choppy', but with Ricky's thick hair, I can hide the mistakes so I just keep going at it. lol I can't wait for more belly and chest hair to grow. They shaved so much of it off for his surgery last month.

We are going to Wildwood, NJ. with the kids. One week isn't enough, but it's better than nothing! Can't wait. :whoo:


----------



## Paige

Here is Preston in his summer cut. I used a 3/4 inch blade. I love the clippers. So much easier than using scissors.


----------



## LuvCicero

Molly and Preston both are cute as can be. I'm sure Cicero would feel better with a 'summer do' but I can't make myself take the plunge -- and DH says, "Don't you cut my boy's hair -- I love his big feet!!!" Cicero has started laying on the AC vents...and DH bought him a fan so he lays in front of it to stay cool....and get that "head hanging out the car window" feel. ound: 

Molly and Preston look so clean and soft...and I love being able to see their face. Precious Pups !!!


----------



## Julie

What cute clips you guys!:clap2:

You are awesome!!!
Marj----what a great job you are doing with Ricky and Sammy's coat. They look nice and cool. I didn't see a post of Sammy's new "do" but I bet he looks great! That should make the day care so much easier while you are gone.

Molly looks cute in her clip...I think she looks cute(kinda poutie)in her long hair as well..it's adorable!

Preston----well Paige--he's a hunk! You certainly do a fantastic job clipping and grooming all your boys! I bet they love the easy do's too with the swimming/water.


----------



## Missy

oh all the puppy cuts look great...they all look like, well, puppies!!! have a great vacation Marj. Where are you going?


----------



## mellowbo

Lulu and Vinny just got their puppy cuts a couple of weeks ago. Pics aren't too good but you get the idea.
Carole


----------



## Jane

Carole, they look SO soft! I just want to run my hands all around their little bodies! CUTE!!!!


----------



## jabellar

Took Castro to a groomer over the weekend... My boy looks soooo handsome; but that's mama talking!


----------



## Laurief

I dont think its just Momma, he is very handsome!!


----------



## earfax

jabellar said:


> Took Castro to a groomer over the weekend... My boy looks soooo handsome; but that's mama talking!


very cute

did u go to

groomingdales?


----------



## Taz' Mom

Oh, he looks like a baby, so adorable!


----------



## jabellar

earfax said:


> very cute
> 
> did u go to
> 
> groomingdales?


Hey, Elizabeth - I took Castro to PUPCULTURE in Tribeca. I met the owner who promised me a great rate on all their services, plus "special" attention when Castro is at daycare. I never say "no" to 30% off!  I intend to try Groomingdales on his next grooming appointment to see the difference.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

How sweet is Castro!! He is so cute.


----------



## marjrc

Paige and Carole, great job on your Havs! I love that they look so very soft with a shorter cut. Cute!! Have to love that one of Castro too. What a cutiepie!


----------



## baca008

Avery just back from the groomer and I wanted to share her new hairdo with everyone. I posted her before and her after.


----------



## Missy

cute!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Very cute - short but still darling.


----------



## Julie

Avery looks really cute!


----------



## havaluv

What a dollbaby! :baby:


----------



## LuvCicero

Cute as a button..


----------



## earthnut

great pictures - good to keep in mind when Domino needs a cut.


----------



## JeanMarie

Here's a few pictures of Riley's first grooming at 6 1/2 months. I posted pics on another link and was asked to post them here as well. So much fun seeing all the sweet faces in their new "dos"!


----------



## isshinryu_mom

I don't remember if I commented in the other thread.... he is so cute! And the cut is wonderful.


----------



## WhatsinAname

whitBmom said:


> We finally managed to retrieve this picture of Oreo's first Puppycut the day he got it. Our camera died right after taking that pic, and we were surprised that it actually was saved on the memory card. I was so happy last night that hubby bought a new camera!!


Helen
How do you keep him so clean around the mouth. Cody is similar coloring and the white around his mouth is stained from his food. Do you use anything to keep it clean?
Glenda


----------



## ls-indy

JeanMarie said:


> Here's a few pictures of Riley's first grooming at 6 1/2 months. I posted pics on another link and was asked to post them here as well. So much fun seeing all the sweet faces in their new "dos"!


Jean - Riley looks just adorable! Was this a clipper cut or a scissor trim??


----------



## EMarie

That is one of the best puppy clips I have ever seen. That is house I always do the puppies that come and see us. I see many groomers trying to do to much but who ever groomed him hit it on the head!!


----------



## JeanMarie

Oh thanks! 
I am delighted with the cut. This lady has experience with Havs. For some reason there seems to be quite a few in my town! Someone said Havs were a popular breed of the Seahawks and their families. Go figure. Anyway, she did most of the cut with a scissor.


----------



## mintchip

Great cut.
I wish that groomer was in my area! :frusty:


----------



## Jane

Experience with Havs makes a huge difference!

My friend just came back in tears from the groomer - they made her coton look like a poodle/bichon - puffy head and all  She said her husband, who usually has no opinion, said "He looks awful!" 

I'd get her name/contact info in case one day, she moves on without giving a forwarding address!!


----------



## ls-indy

*Daisy Mae's first puppy cut*

We finally decided to take Daisy to the groomers for her first "puppy cut". she thinned her bangs with her blending shears. I may try "Sierra style" next!


----------



## irnfit

Daisy is adorable!


----------



## Leeann

Awww she is so adorable, your groomer did a good job.


----------



## marjrc

Lynda, that is CUTE ! and still very Havanese-like. :whoo: I love Daisy Mae's coloring!


----------



## ls-indy

*Daisy Mae's puppy cut...*

Thanks for the compliments! I was so afraid how the groomer would do that I took about 10 pictures in and some "don't" pictures. She probably thought I was nuts! Daisy seems very happy with the cut and the trainer remarked that Daisy was "prancing" around the room showing off her new "doo". I tried a top knot - but Daisy would spend the rest of the day pulling it out!


----------



## JeanMarie

Oh she is SO cute!! Great cut! I love the dark lashes around her eyes.


----------



## Cosmosmom

Totally Adorable!!


----------



## lcy_pt

Your groomer did a great job


----------



## Lilly's mom

Cute, cute cute. :biggrin1:


----------



## gabdyl

Here is Peanut's cut which I gave him myself this week. 

I brought Peanut to the groomer last week as his hair was getting too long. She didn't cut his body but only cut short bangs above the bridge of his nose. It looked funny (to me at least) and I still really wanted the hair on his body shorter. 

After some encouragement from board members (and a ton of help from Linda!!) I decided to cut it myself. I cut it down about an inch with clippers and blended in his short bangs to the rest of his head with scissors. Here are the pics. The first one with my hubby holding Peanut up is the "before" shot.


----------



## marjrc

There's our cutiepie!! Peanut looks great. How old is he again ?


----------



## gabdyl

Isn't he so cute? He makes me smile all day long...so he is a blessing to me in many ways 

I've kept him at 6 mos too long! He actually is just turning 7 mos...His BD is 6.22.08.


----------



## Sheri

Gabdyl,
Peanut is adorable!! I want to squeeze him...


----------



## lcy_pt

Sue, you did a fantastic job!!! Luv, luv the top of his head :biggrin1:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I Love His Cut! I am saving his cut for reference. You did a wonderful job! Please share your grooming information with us.


----------



## gabdyl

Thanks so much! 

First of all he went to the groomer last week so she did his private area and bangs. everything else was pretty long, maybe 3+ inches? 

THis is per Linda (lfung5). (I hope this is OK, Linda for me to reprint your instructions! thanks again for all your help!!) 

First wash and condition, dry and comb all matts. Linda recommended the 1/2 inch guard but I used the No. 6 guard (cuz I have human clippers and the sizing I think is different. 6 was the largest guard I had). Go from neck to rump for the entire cut. On the sides go downwards in a diagnol. Only go over each area three times. go straight down the legs. On the face follow the contour of the face, going in the direction the hair grows.

I followed all Linda's instructions, except I think I might have went over a few areas more than three times, cuz Peanut was moving a lot and some areas didn't look like they got clipped. I also used the next size down guard to go over areas that didn't look right and the scissors to clip any long hairs sticking out. I only went over the legs very gently and only one or two times with the clippers as Peanut didn't like it at all. that's why the hair is a bit longer there but my hubby and linda said it looks good like that.

On the face, even after clipping with the 6 and 5, it still needed blending from the short bangs, so I tried to follow the shape of his face, blending outward. I had two pics that I kept looking at trying to kind of copy. Hopefully I can recreate this look. thanks again for the compliments!!!


----------



## BeverlyA

Sue, you did a fantastic job!!
Peanut is adorable, or should I say even more adorable than before!

I just noticed that Peanut and I share a birthday! That's kind of fun!

I just started doing my own grooming and I'm struggling with my furbabies. I can't seem to get them all fluffy like you did, and like they are when they come from the groomer. 

It's also amazing how bright and clear Peanut's face is, without any staining :brushteeth: great job!

Beverly


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I have read ALL the messages, saw all the Puppy Cuts! They are all beautiful and I am pretty sure I will be able to use several of the pictures when needed....either to cut myself or take to the groomer. 

I just cannot imagine cutting a dog right now! Dexter is so wiggly after bathing. Do the pups calm down the older they get?


----------



## gabdyl

Beverly, thanks! I luv your avatar pic, too cute! It is funny you mention the fluffy-ness as I have been wondering if the coat will be that fluffy when the adult coat comes in. 

Linda, I worried about the same thing with Peanut (the wiggling around). I had him on a section of kitchen counter where he couldn't get too far. he was squirmy but after a while he seemed to chill out a bit. I am going to get one of those little platforms that will hopefully help. 

Dexter is sooo cute. I luv his coloring! I want a black and white parti one day (shh don't tell my hubby that...)


----------



## ciera123

Sue, Your Peanut is so adorable!!! I'm getting ready to try trim up my baby for the first time and your picture really helps!!!  Great job!!!


----------



## QueenFey

Thanks so much, I've been telling my mother that's what the "short" cut is called and now I have lots of examples thanks


----------



## hyenna

Marjrc...thanks for the website to gromming.... I learned allot and trying so hard to let Lizzy hair grow out.... but looking and some of the cuts they are really cute....Thanks again....Helene


----------



## hyenna

To cute ....now I have to learn this method...helene


----------



## luv3havs

*cali's puppy cut*

Here are pictures of Cali's new puppy cut. Thought I'd add them to this thread.
(that's chico's foot in the lower right hand corner.)


----------



## ama0722

Cali could be Beamer's twin!


----------



## Leslie

I love it! Very cute!


----------



## WhatsinAname

I love Cali's puppy cut. I'm going to print it out and show groomer. I wanted to keep Cody's coat long but his coat is very frizzy and so hard to maintain.


----------



## Michelle Wilson

I just love all these pictures!!!! My pup is a black and white parti and i've been brushing him every other day or so but it just doesnt last long... He starts to look a little messy after a day or so. I took him for his first grooming and I don't like how they cut his bangs and face; now he looks like his head is too small for his body. I'm sure we are going to go thru some awkward stages and getting to know what will look best. Do you all have any suggestions on what kind of shampoo and products to use? Should i be giving him fish oil?? I've been reading so much and he is only 4 months but i want to make sure i'm doing everything right.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Thanks Marj. I have the one saved on wikimedia that I found a while back. If I decide to go with a puppy cut, that is the look I want.....so tempting especially with summer and spaying time approaching.

Any idea how long it takes for the coats to grow back out after a cut.


----------



## marjrc

Sharlene, I also had that picture printed out for Ricky's first real cut. I love that look.  As to hair growth, it really depends on the Hav. I only have two Havs and they couldn't be more different in that department! Ricky's hair grows just looking at it, but Sammy's hair takes forever. It's both a blessing and a curse in both situations because if I take the scissor to Sammy, I better be right on whereas with Ricky, I can chop away and not worry one bit. :biggrin1: Sammy's hair might grow an inch or two a year. Ricky needs a trim on a regular basis or else it's too much for me to handle.

But then, Ricky has enough hair for 3 Havs ! :suspicious:


----------



## Jane

Marj, again, our boys are so similar in that department!  I've never cut or trimmed Scout (except the feet). Lincoln needs 2-3 major trims a year


----------



## TobyBaby

*Toby's puppy cut*

Here is Toby's cute little face in his puppy cut. We go every 4-6 weeks to the groomer. I've got to learn to do it myself now that we have two.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Kim, Toby's puppy cut is so adorable. I wouldn't even attempt to do it myself. My dogs would be wearing "puppy" wigs.


----------



## luv3havs

Very cute cut!


----------



## marjrc

Toby is adorable!!! Makes me want to reach out and squish him.  I say 'go for it' as far as trimming your Havs. That's what I did. Ricky, though, has very forgiving hair. It grows quickly and is thick, so 'choppy' cuts are sort of hidden. Sammy's hair is thinner, silkier and so a mistake is pretty obvious. I'm more careful with him.


----------



## murphymoesmamma

*Brady*

Oh my goodness, Brady is gorgeous and I love his puppy cut. Murphy is 7 months old and has only been groomed professionally twice. I have not been at all happy with the results either time. I am now searching for someone who has experience with Havs.


----------



## Cosmosmom

I agree with Marj each dog is different Cosmo's hair grows the fastest . Cosmo has a very thick coat and it tends to curl a little more when it is longer .
Ahnolds hair is not the same in thickness and texture so it tends to grow a little slower but not that much . He has a tendency to curl with his hair on his ears and lower back .
I usually try to groom them every 4-6 weeks meaning they go to a groomer and I brush and bathe them myself in between .
I just do not have the patience or skills to groom them . Not to mention they seem to sense this and they are wonderful for the groomers but a little wiggly with me .. At one time I was going to get a table and do it but I have since decided it is better to have someone who is a skilled proffesional and who is relaxed do it for me .. 
I keep the hair on their chest and their legs a little longer and Lois tries to keep it feathered and longer .. If I brush it it will stay reasonalbly neat but they both need to be brushed every day or other day .. 
I am lucky as when desert groomer is here she just follows Lois line and the look she has on their on the face so they always look cute ..
Ahnold wears his ears a little longer and Cosmo has what I call the Sasoon ears - more angled and blunt cut .. 
They are shaved on part of the belly near their unmentionables .. You cannot tell they are shaved there as the side hair is kept long and it hides it perfectly .. 
It took a while to find a good groomer but right now I am lucky I like both women who do the dogs and the dogs just love them which is another bonus ..


----------



## Jammies

I don't know if Jammies "qualifies" or not, but she has been to the groomer 3 times and each time I tell them I want a puppy cut. Even if she doesn't qualify, I love her to pieces and tell her she the cutest darn thing I ever did see!!!

View attachment 21943


----------



## Cosmosmom

You know what you are right on ..
She is the most adorable thing I have seen as well .. Lucky Mom !!


----------



## marjrc

Oh my, look at Jammies' face! She is the sweetest thing. :biggrin1:

Cosmosmom, I'd LOVE to see pictures of your boys! We've known you and them all this time, but I'm itching to see your lovely Ahnold and Cosmo. :biggrin1: If life is easier getting your boys groomed by someone else, then that works! I say, go for what suits your life and all is good.


----------



## Jammies

*Jammies says thank you all for telling her that she is cute.....but she gave me that look that said, " I knew it already Mamma, you tell me that ALL the time"!
:hug:*


----------



## murphymoesmamma

*What a cutie*

Jammies is my niece and I always tell her she is the most precious pup ever. Murphy her big brother says his baby sister is beauuuuuuuutiful!


----------



## Jammies

*Jammies says "thanks Aunt Holly.....I love you and my big brother Murphy too!" I think Holly and I are hooked on these little babies. Is there a Havanese Annonymous group? If not, maybe we should start one!  
"My name is Debbie and I'm hooked on Havanese"
*


----------



## lcy_pt

Jammies said:


> *I think Holly and I are hooked on these little babies. Is there a Havanese Annonymous group? If not, maybe we should start one!
> "My name is Debbie and I'm hooked on Havanese"
> *


The only way to live with this addiction is to quickly add another Hav to your family. Marj came up with MHS (Multiple Havanese Syndrome) and this is our support group!! :biggrin1:


----------



## SMARTY

Evye's Mom said:


> Kim, Toby's puppy cut is so adorable. I wouldn't even attempt to do it myself. *My dogs would be wearing "puppy" wigs.*




I just caught up and this is my best laugh of the day.


----------



## marjrc

THIS is the Havs Anonymous group, Debbie!! LOL We are all addicted to these critters and totally in love. Mind you, I dont' really want an intervention. I'm perfectly happy with this obsession I have. :biggrin1:


----------



## SMARTY

Smarty no longer has to worry about mats. She went from this to that.


----------



## Laurief

Smarty looks SO nice!!


----------



## rdanielle

I saw a friends Hav which she had in a puppy cut and fell in love with the look. Makes the girls look more feminine IMO. Here's Sophie in need of a body shave but we're holding off until the weather gets a bit warmer. Apparently, the weather missed the memo that its spring already!

The first pic is how here hair is now. The first is when she was shaved down..


----------



## juliav

Sandi,

Smarty looks beautiful and she still has all her markings.


----------



## mintchip

juliav said:


> Sandi,
> 
> Smarty looks beautiful and she still has all her markings.


I agree!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Ohhhhh, you guys are talking me into a puppy cut. Smarty and Sophie look soooo cute in their short doo's.


----------



## SMARTY

thanks guys, I think she feels better and I know I do, grooming only takes a couple of minutes. And she does look more like a puppy.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Another things these pics bring to mind...if I decide not to cut Evye in a puppy cut I am going to have them stop trimming her face. I think they look so cute with the hair long on each side of their nose. We haven't gone through their blowing their coats yet and I think puppy cut will win when that time comes. How long does it take to grow back out typically?


----------



## SMARTY

I do not cut around Smarty's nose, mouth or ears, just didn't want her to loose the Havanese face.


----------



## hyindc

*Luke in a puppy cut*

We took Paco and Luke to the groomer yesterday. As indicated in another thread on chocolate sables, the groomer recommended against cutting Paco's coat...she thought it was too beautiful the way it was. We posted an after grooming photo of Paco in the chocolate sable thread. The groomer was right. His long coat is stunning.

Luke was another story. His coat is more cottony compared to Paco's silk. In addition, he just turned 10 months old, and is beginning to blow coat. We brush every day, but couldn't seem to control the mats. So, it was a short puppy cut for him. Actually, our groomer recommended going even shorter than we planned. Here they both are together, post groomer, as well as a photo of Luke in his new puppy cut. We will miss his long red hair, but hopefully we will now be able to control the mats better.


----------



## Jan D

Paco and Luke are just adorable!

Look how Smartie's color has lightened up. She's so cute. I do like it when they still look like puppies too!


----------



## micki2much

They sit there soooo great together. The only pictures I can get of my 2 are those of tug-of-war, RLH's, wrestle mania, etc ound: I love these puppy cuts..these little ones look so pretty and I agree with Sandi, I think Seamus does feel better when he is shorter.


----------



## SMARTY

Paco and luke are super cute puppies.


----------



## Evye's Mom

What two little cutie pies. They both look so "dazzling" with their new doo's. I LOVE the puppy cut.


----------



## Cosmosmom

The grromer did a wonderful job .. They are adorable ... She is definetly a keeper ...


----------



## Maxmom

> Kim, Toby's puppy cut is so adorable. I wouldn't even attempt to do it myself. My dogs would be wearing "puppy" wigs.
> __________________
> Sharlene, Evye & Bentley's Mom


I found your wigs! Check out this website. You may have to copy and paste it because I don't know if this will create a link.

http://www.nydailynews.com/gossip/galleries/dogs_wearing_wigs/dogs_wearing_wigs.html


----------



## Evye's Mom

Maxmom said:


> I found your wigs! Check out this website. You may have to copy and paste it because I don't know if this will create a link.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/gossip/galleries/dogs_wearing_wigs/dogs_wearing_wigs.html


Awww that was so cute and thanks for thinking of me if I ever attempt to groom my dogs myself. At least I know there are options so they can be taken out in public.....:biggrin1:


----------



## iluvhavs

OMG!! Paco and Luke are sooo cute!! I love Luke's new doo. And you know I think Paco is beautiful!


----------



## rdanielle

*Sophie's new cut*

My mom went a little crazy with the shears and razor. She had the top perfect but then it wasn't even so she went back and took more off:brick:Its like plucking your own eyebrows, you have to be careful or there won't be much to work with. Plus, it will look awkward till it grows out. Could be worst.


----------



## herrick51

*Brody's Puppy Trim*

Marj suggested I post some pictures of Brody's cut, which frankly has evolved from pictures taken to my groomer from this thread!
She shaves his belly around his penis, trims slightly around his butt, trims between his foot pads and rounds his feet, but leaves his legs and feet full. She trims his body hair just to even the sides and does the same on his chest. I wanted to see his eyes without having to tie or use a bow, so she clips around his eyes and shortens up his eyebrows. She trims his beard and rounds his ears to the same length as his beard - sometimes a little longer than other times!

























mary


----------



## marjrc

I'm in love with Paco and Luke!! I've always enjoyed seeing their pics, hyindc ! Luke is comical with his red poofiness and Paco is just stunning. I'd LOVE to "borrow" them sometime. ahem... :biggrin1: 

Yes, Sophie's coat is cut short, but I do love her face! She's still got the Hav look. 

There's Brody. Thanks for showing these as well as what your groomer does. I wish I could get a cleaner look where I could see Ricky's eyes. The times I've trimmed in and around there (bangs, sides, muzzle), I end up with a choppy brow that isn't very nice. His hair doesn't fall nicely to the sides of his eyes either. Maybe it's because it's so thick, I dunno....


----------



## herrick51

Marj, I think about trying to clip Brody myself, but I know I'd never be able to get him to look like Marlene (my groomer) does. She gets his bangs to fall beautifully when she blows him dry - much better than I can. Sometimes I end up with an "Alfalfa look" with some of the shorter curly hairs on top of his head sticking straight up!
Oh well, our boys a cute no matter what. . .

mary


----------



## herrick51

PS - Rory, I love Rico's look - he's one that I tried to mimic with Brody's cut around his eyes.

mary


----------



## Cosmosmom

That is an awesome do .. !!
You have an amazing groomer and you dog must have a spectacular coat .. 
Makes my guys look like rag a muffins .. Cute but there do will last for only a day or two and then we are back to normal which is still cute


----------



## iluvhavs

Thanks for the props, Mary. Rico is a work in process. Every few days I take out the scizzors and cut something. It's amazing how many different looks you can get by just shortening chin hair or the top of his head!

Brody looks awesome!

Rico's ears are finally growing back from when I almost shaved them off when he had his ear infection last summer!! Don't cut the hair on his ears! It takes forever to grow!!!


----------



## herrick51

Rory, you are much braver than me - I've yet to pick up the scissors, but I may try one of these days. . .we live an hour from the nearest small town and 2 hours from Portland where my groomer is. . .
Cosmosmom - I think all our babies are gorgeous - I sometimes get really tired of the high maintanence coat. . .but I can't bring myself to clip him short!


----------



## karlabythec

I'll throw Gracie's in here too...


----------



## Dawncon

Ohhh! I love all these pictures. I was thinking about cutting Pele' a little shorter for the summer. I think at his next appointment, we will go for it!!!


----------



## Maxmom

I did it! I cut Max down to a puppy cut and I love it! Why didn't I do this months ago????


----------



## marjrc

Gracie is so cute! You can see her eyes so nicely. Max looks great too ! I love it.


----------



## iluvhavs

Yo Max! You look great! Free and easy!


----------



## rdanielle

This is Sophie's new haircut she got a few weeks ago... It was supposed to be in prepartion for puppies but she had a false pregnancy. I told my mom to shave her down but not quite this much! :doh: I was a bit of a shock as I had taken a nap and was expecting her to have just taken her down half of the length.. Then to see her skinned alive!  Her top knot wasn't as short as it was in the picture but my mother went overboard trying to even it up and this is where it is now  Wheres the Miracle Grow? lol She looks like a stick! I miss the fluffy her..


----------



## peluitohavanese

We cut our M.C. down into a puppy cut recently. Here he is!


----------



## luv3havs

That is a beautiful puppy cut on M.C. 
I love it.


----------



## rdanielle

Love the cut on MC  Can't wait till Sophie gets that fluffy!


----------



## Pixiesmom

All the new "do's" look fab on all the boys and girls!


----------



## peluitohavanese

MC says thanks  We have a great local groomer. She takes an hour and only charges $32 per hour


----------



## luv3havs

Wow, same thing here costs $58.00 plus tip. ($10.00)


----------



## peluitohavanese

I guess there are some advantages to living in the frozen tundra... LOL!


----------



## Patti McNeil

*Puppy Cuts*

I plan to keep Toby in a puppy cut all the time. Does this mean he won't 'blow coat'? Any advice on this?


----------



## SMARTY

Toby will blow coat, but it will be much easier to keep the matts out with the shorter puppy cut.


----------



## Patti McNeil

Now if I only knew what 'blow coat' means!!! LOL, good thing I found this forum before I got him home. I'd be a pathetic hav mommy without y'all!


----------



## Pixiesmom

Blowing coat is when the puppy coat starts to transition to the adult coat, causing knots and mats. My groomer compares it to a spider web, and the hair just gets caught in itself creating a mat, instead of shedding and coming out on its own like other breeds of dogs' coats.
I know that people with older dogs mention it happens later on too-we're not there yet.
I did take her yesterday and took the plunge to a bona fide teddy clip.
Her matting was getting horrendous, despite daily combing and searching. We'll see what direction we want to go later on. It was cool because when I took Pix in she was in the process of grooming a black male hav. Pixie looked like she was less than half his size.


----------



## Patti McNeil

Sounds fun! lol


----------



## SMARTY

Most of us newbies think our puppy will never go throught this because they have such wonderful coats, then one day WHAM :fish:

Smarty had the perfect coat one day and the next thing I knew it was taking me 3 hours to comb her out after a bath.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Yes-it's like a knot just appears out of literally nowhere, times 10!!
It's exhausting for me, exhausting for her. Then for a while it's smooth sailing-hardly any knots-then Bam-_THEY"RE BACK!!_


----------



## luv3havs

Chico is almost 5 years old and I swear he just went through blowing coat again. When I brushed him , a ton of hair came out and I had to brush him every day to avoid mats.
I finally took him to the groomer and told her to cut it one inch long. he looks pathetic, but it's my fault.
At least it will grow.


----------



## Sheri

Yikes, 5 years old! I really don't like to hear this...


----------



## TShot

Petunia is going to the groomer tomorrow. My wife and I looked through the pictures in this thread and we printed the picture of Riley to show the groomer how we would like her to look.


----------



## TShot

Petunia went to the groomer today for a puppy cut, we showed the groomer a picture of Riley so that she would know what we were looking for. Here is a before and after picture.
Petunia made six months old last week and weighs 10 lbs.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

It is had to believe Petunia is 6 months! She is precious.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

herrick51 said:


> Marj suggested I post some pictures of Brody's cut, which frankly has evolved from pictures taken to my groomer from this thread!
> She shaves his belly around his penis, trims slightly around his butt, trims between his foot pads and rounds his feet, but leaves his legs and feet full. She trims his body hair just to even the sides and does the same on his chest. I wanted to see his eyes without having to tie or use a bow, so she clips around his eyes and shortens up his eyebrows. She trims his beard and rounds his ears to the same length as his beard - sometimes a little longer than other times!
> 
> View attachment 22450
> 
> 
> View attachment 22451
> 
> 
> View attachment 22452
> 
> 
> mary


He is soooooooooooooooo cute! Love, Love, Love the groom!


----------



## Evye's Mom

She looks wonderful !!! Beautiful girl.


----------



## marb42

Petunia is adorable, and the groomer did a fantastic job!
Gina


----------



## LuvCicero

Petunia is a doll. I think you found a good groomer that listen to you. I love the length!


----------



## Pixiesmom

Petunia looks beautiful.


----------



## SMARTY

Your groomer did a great job.


----------



## TShot

Thanks for all the compliments. My wife and I were worried that we would regret getting Petunia trimmed in a short puppy cut. I was in favor of the long hair but now that it's done we both agree that it was the right thing to do.
She will be easier to comb and brush and no more knots.

I've noticed that the last few weeks Petunia is starting to get ugly brown stains around her mouth. I understand from reading threads in this forum that it's because of bacteria in her saliva and that this can be corrected by letting her drink "only" purified or distilled water. We will do this and only give Petunia purified water, but how do we get rid of the stains that are already there?

Here is another pic I took this morning:


----------



## luv3havs

Petunia looks so cute in her new "do".

Chico has the same little stains around his mouth. Last year we started giving him filtered water in a water stand. don't know if this has helped.

We usually fill the water bottle from the filtered water in our refrigerator.
Sometimes we buy the gallon jugs of filtered water at the suprmarket.


----------



## pjewel

peluitohavanese said:


> We cut our M.C. down into a puppy cut recently. Here he is!


I want both my boys to look like M.C. How cute is that!!! I used to have a poodle many years ago that I kept in a puppy cut. M.C. reminds me of him. He was such a beauty.


----------



## marjrc

Petunia is very sweet! I love the new look for her. 

Here are some threads on staining that might help you......

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=7297&highlight=staining

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=6145&highlight=staining

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=3356&highlight=staining

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1551&highlight=staining


----------



## mellowbo

Vinny got a longer puppy cut.
Carole


----------



## Leslie

mellowbo said:


> Vinny got a longer puppy cut.
> Carole


I LOVE IT!!! He looks great!


----------



## Evye's Mom

How cute. I LOVE IT !!!


----------



## LuvCicero

I lov it also!! Vinny is a doll and I love that his white is soooo white.


----------



## luv3havs

Vinny looks so handsome in his new hairdo!


----------



## juliav

Vinny looks so good in his new cut, now if we could only see the face!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom

Perfect!! I love it.


----------



## Patti McNeil

I love how havs look in puppy cuts! They're all so cute!

Toby had a little brown staining around his beard also. We use a water bottle stand, distilled water from the grocery store, and clean his face every day with Eye Envy.


----------



## marjrc

Vinny's cut is gorgeous, Carole! He looks soooooo soft! What a handsome boy.


----------



## [email protected]

I just joined this site. Love it. I made a groomer appointment for Monday for my two girls. Coco is a chocolate color and just turned 13 months old and Bella is an Apricot with White and dark tips and is 11 months old. I brush them every day and I love their coats. But we are going away for a week and friends are keeping the girls. I am so afraid that they won't be able to take care of them and that they will get matted. I printed pictures out to take to the groomer but when I look at my sweet girls I can't image them in a short coat. I think I will cancel the appointment. Bella will never get her dark tips back if I have them trimmed. My husband is astonished that I am practically in tears over this decision. Oh well.


----------



## Jill in Mich

[email protected] said:


> I just joined this site. Love it. I made a groomer appointment for Monday for my two girls. Coco is a chocolate color and just turned 13 months old and Bella is an Apricot with White and dark tips and is 11 months old. I brush them every day and I love their coats. But we are going away for a week and friends are keeping the girls. I am so afraid that they won't be able to take care of them and that they will get matted. I printed pictures out to take to the groomer but when I look at my sweet girls I can't image them in a short coat. I think I will cancel the appointment. Bella will never get her dark tips back if I have them trimmed. My husband is astonished that I am practically in tears over this decision. Oh well.


I was crushed when I had to have Tess cut down due to allergies but now that I have I love her in a puppy cut and don't think I'll ever go back to full coat.


----------



## hyenna

Your girls are beautiful...I had such a hard time with Lizzy brushing her that I went puppy cut and yep all her black tips are gone.... she is due for a trim and am debating to let her hair grow out...Lizzy is the daughter I never had....lol helene


----------



## Patti McNeil

I'm a fan of puppy cuts!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

So far, I am loving Dexter the length he is right now...guessing 1 1/2 - 2 inches. Grooming is sooooooooooooooooooooo much easier! I do want a few bangs though.


----------



## fifi

*Nice, neat, n clean*

My dogs in a puppy cut. I love my dog and I love his puppy cut. It helps that I have my own salon!


----------



## gabdyl

Here's another of Peanut, brought him to a groomer that was highly recommended to me. I usually do it myself but he was pretty bad after he got fixed and I didn't brush him for about a week. It came pretty great! wish the beard was a little longer but that's OK.


----------



## juliav

[email protected] said:


> I just joined this site. Love it. I made a groomer appointment for Monday for my two girls. Coco is a chocolate color and just turned 13 months old and Bella is an Apricot with White and dark tips and is 11 months old. I brush them every day and I love their coats. But we are going away for a week and friends are keeping the girls. I am so afraid that they won't be able to take care of them and that they will get matted. I printed pictures out to take to the groomer but when I look at my sweet girls I can't image them in a short coat. I think I will cancel the appointment. Bella will never get her dark tips back if I have them trimmed. My husband is astonished that I am practically in tears over this decision. Oh well.


Maybe you can show your friends how to brush the girls' coats and suggest that she does that daily. I would bring them a little gift before I leave, as an incentive. 

I love my Hav in a full coat, that's part of the reason I was so attracted to the breed in the first place. That's not to say that I wasn't tempted to put Bugsy in the puppy cut, but always decided that it's better to just work on his coat. So far it has worked.


----------



## Patti McNeil

Awwww.....Dylan is adorable!!! OH, and Peanut looks great, too!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Wow! The Peanut is beautiful! I will have to remember the round face when I am grooming.


----------



## Patti McNeil

*Toby's teddy bear/puppy cut growing out....*

It looks like it's time for Toby to get another teddy bear cut!


----------



## krandall

Oh! I love the way Toby looks now... IF I ever cut Kodi, I can't imagine going shorter than that.

Karen


----------



## Metchosin

I left Tucker with my house sitters for a month when he was almost a year old. When I came home, he was a butterball of mats!!! I honestly didn't recognize him, but thankfully he recognized me! The sitters loved him to bits, but didn't brush him *at all*. 
I thought for sure I'd have to clip him short. I worked on the mats then took him to a groomer for a final shot. He came out perfect! She understood that I didn't want to have him shaved and did a great job....first experience with her, and we went back 2 or 3 times in the course of a couple of months to get on top of it. (He was blowing his coat.) It wasn't any more expensive or anything. She just didn't shave, she clipped. She's a gem, for sure!!
Hopefully you will find the perfect groomer, too.
I'm now only going to the groomer about every 3 months just to help me keep the full glorious Havanese coat with PROFESSIONAL adjustments

ps: My groomer left the first grooming place that I'd found her at.... I spent about 3 months checking around to find her or another good groomer....don't be afraid to 'interview' groomers. I learned a lot and feel comfortable 'reading' their ideas of what things like 'slipper feet' are. THANKFULLY, I have relocated my perfect groomer and am making an appointment for later next week.

pps: I'm not really pushy, I just didn't want to come to pick up my dog and find he'd been shaved!! So, please don't hesitate to interview, check out, talk, etc. Good groomers are worth their weight in gold, especially if you only use them every few months as I do. Good luck!


----------



## Metchosin

ps: My reply was in response to Bella & Coco's Mom who was worried about leaving her precious dogs with a friend for a week and not wanting to place grooming expectations on her friend....
I hope I didn't give anyone the impression that I don't love puppy cuts! I do!! But, for right now, I'm enjoying my long haired Havanese. 
I love the support, ideas and guidance of everyone on this site!


----------



## marjrc

These latest puppy cut Havs are stinkin ' adorable!! Look at those puppy-like faces. Just so sweet. Thank you for posting your stories and pictures. It really helps so many people figure out what they like and what they don't like.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

marjrc said:


> It really helps so many people figure out what they like and what they don't like.


I agree so much! I love all the different styles that a puppy cut can be given. Every Hav is different in their puppy cuts. Long hair is beautiful on a Hav, but if you do not have the time and patience for grooming each day, you will end up with mats!

Remember the blowing stage that your Hav will go through and all the work that will be required to remove the mats....you may think again about a puppy cut.

I intend to slowly work up to having a long haired Hav. Maybe after two years, Dexter will have long hair.


----------



## letter4tony

Mochi's first cut at the dog spa. It's so easy to manage now 

He blinked


----------



## Evye's Mom

Awww. So sweet.


----------



## Metchosin

Adorable! What a handsome boy!
How old is he?


----------



## letter4tony

Almost 5 months now.


----------



## Patti McNeil

Mochi is adorable!!! I like how he blinked in the pic!


----------



## TAPAJ

I agree...he's so cute! What a great expression. (Almost seems to say..."Um, what the _heck _just happened?????")


----------



## SMARTY

that picture of Mochi is tooooo cute, it could be a poster. Most of us really enjoy the shorter cuts, it makes life so much easier.


----------



## Patti McNeil

*Toby's Puppy Cut Trim*

Toby just got his facial hair trimmed last night (I'm sure most of you would do that yourselves, but I take him to the groomer). I love him in puppy cut because I love seeing his eyes!


----------



## lfung5

he looks adorable!!


----------



## Metchosin

adorable...and, you have a good groomer, too!


----------



## auntd

Thanks so much for the pic of Brady in his puppy cut! I've wanted a Hav for years but my kids were too small for me to balance a puppy & them. =) Now we're ready & I'm seriously seeking a Hav to surprise them with on Christmas morning. I've been doing as much research online as I can but one of the "Hav unknowns" for me was what kind of puppy cut I'd like. I will definitely be printing out this pic of Brady to show to the groomer when we get to that point!! It's perfect! Thanks!


----------



## Patti McNeil

I used Brady's the first time I took Toby, too!


----------



## TShot

Petunia is almost ten months old. I just switched groomers because of a recommendation of a friend, the place I was taking Petunia to has many negative reviews on a local forum.
Anyway here is a before and after picture of Petunia with the new groomer. When I was asked how I would like her groomed I said, how about a "puppy cut", use you own judgment, but not too short.

Petunia had long beautiful hair, I would brush and comb the mats out every night , so that was not a problem. I'm a little disappointed with the results, but Petunia doesn't seem to mind so I'll just wait for her coat to grow back out.
Sorta cute in the way her head looks so big in proportion to the rest of her little body.  

Here is the results, before and after.


----------



## juliav

Petunia is adorable and the hair will grow back sooner than you think.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Petunia is a cutie pie and just think, you get to take a break from brushing every night.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Hair grows! Not fast enough for me though! TShot....you could do that groom!


----------



## lfung5

Awww, it will grow before you know it. This is why I do my own grooming. Bella was at the groomers once for a nail trim, and they cut the quick. She's never been back. Scuds and Fred got a professional groomed once, and I thought they looked bad. Scuds had cut lines all over his fur and his paws where tapered to the shape of his foot. They cut Freds face so round and trimmed around the perimeter. He looked like a spider monkey! Here is a picture of Fred after that awful groom


----------



## SMARTY

:Cry: :gossip: :bump2: Have I not taught you girls anything?????? You never ever tell anyone to do what they want. What they want is what is easiest for them. Been there done that too many times. *Petunia* is a cutie and would be a doll if she were shaved, it looks like a good cut, but you need to say "no shorter than 1 inch (or 2 or 3)" :brick: I assure you your idea of too short and your groomers is two different things.:argue:

ound: ound: ound: ound:Linda you are right *Fred* does look like spider a monkey. I never noticed before.

*Galen* was in a pretty bad clip when she came to us, this is not a new puppy cut but her hair has finally got long enough to be put in a top knot. I just wanted to share the moment with you. (I can get the red out of the eyes, but not the Galen yellow)


----------



## mellowbo

Lmao, Linda, looks just like a spider monkey!

Sandi, that baby looks adorable!!

Here's Vinny's new puppy cut. I'm thrilled with it.
Carole


----------



## SMARTY

Carole, Vinny's new do is adorable.


----------



## Redorr

Carole - Vinny looks great. I can imagine how soft and fluffy he feels. Yummy!


----------



## lfung5

Vinnie and Galen are adorable. Nice job on Vinnie's haircut Carole!


----------



## luv3havs

Galen looks so cute.
Carole, I love, Vinnie's new hairdo. He looks adorable and cuddly.

Did you do it yourself?


----------



## Metchosin

I think Petunia is an absolutely adorable dog! (I do prefer the 'before cut', I must say, though.) And, I think you are patient with your groomer. That's a good thing. Once you figure out what you like, you can do it yourself, or your groomer will do it or not. 

I am currently stressing about the facial hair, so I'm with you on this one!!! I took the pictures of the "Serena Cut" bangs from this board to my groomer. We're both working on it. Maybe you don't have many grooming choices? If so, keep letting them know what you like, and give examples with pictures if you can. I bet some of them love to learn about different breeds and how to show them off. I don't think they all want their groomed dogs to look like maltese or shih tzu's.


----------



## mellowbo

Nan, no I let the pro do it this time, that's why he looks so good, lol!!
Carole


----------



## BeverlyA

Petunia is just adorable and looks like she has a terrific coat that you obviously took great care of. One plus is that you may be missing her coat blowing stage, and to have her in a puppy cut during that is a blessing. It will grow back in no time. If you like the groomer and want to go back, tell her next time as specifically as possible, what you do and what you don't want. Take pictures with you. Don't be afraid to talk to the groomer and if they can't take your idea's, find another groomer. You're the one paying and there is no reason to pay someone to cut your dog in a way that you don't want it done. Unless of course it's the only groomer in town, then it's time to start grooming yourself, which is much easier than you're thinking it is.

You had her looking so beautiful, there's no doubt in my mind that you could do any grooming yourself if you wanted to.

Beverly


----------



## BeverlyA

Linda!!!

I thought I'd seen some bad puppy cuts but holy cow, Fred DOES look like a spider monkey!!! even if it is in a cute sort of way, I think I would have words with that groomer!

Sandi, Galen is so beautiful! Thank you so much for posting those pictures! I am at that stage with Emma and her top knot and seeing your picture will help me with it.

Carol, Vinny is adorable! The question is...was he the cutest dog? 

They are all just precious!

Beverly


----------



## wilpam

I find it is a whole lot easier for Sophie and me if we keep her body hair fairly short. Her groomer is working on shaping the hair on her face and letting it grow up the way we want it to look.


----------



## wilpam

Oooops! That's not a good pic of her. She had just been spayed and notice she is sporting a French poodle right leg! I will be taking new pics this weekend and will post a much better one. I can't believe that after three months the hair on that leg is still not grown out.


----------



## SMARTY

Sophie is adorable even with the french poodle leg. Love the hat.


----------



## wilpam

*Thank you!*

Thank you, Sophie is the little baby we never had...this is second marriage for both of us. The "hat" was purchased for her by her father who up til the minute the breeder put her in his arms, claimed he didn't want her!
Your two little ones are beautiful. How old are they and which is which?
Love their colors!
Pam
Sophie's Mom


----------



## SMARTY

How well we know that "I don't want one" and from that day own you would think it was their idea.

Smarty the silver and white is a 2 1/2 year old American Champion, cotton coat
Galen the black and white is a 10 month old Havanese Rescue mill puppy, silk coat

Totally different, but both are a pure joy.


----------



## Metchosin

Sandi, ain't that the truth! And, who spoils them the most???


----------



## SMARTY

Metchosin said:


> Sandi, ain't that the truth! And, who spoils them the most???


At my house, it's ice cream with Daddy every night.


----------



## Metchosin

...and, how do you say no to that How cute is that???

I just mention that 'our weight' is going up and 'we're cutting back', in hopes that 'anyone' cares to notice!


----------



## wilpam

*Puppy Cuts*

Sandy....Galen is only 2 months older than Sophie who is also a Havanese. She is mostly black and white also although with her little dress on it's hard to see. I'm going to take some new pics of her soon and will post them.
"Daddy" is gone away for the weekend and Sophie acts like her little heart has been cut out. And He's the one that didn't want her. LOL....men!


----------



## Metchosin

My friend Jane really wanted a dog. She feeds Lily, trains her, walks her....and, who does Lily love best? John!!! She watches hockey with him, errrr, she gets John to hold her toy and she tugs on it while John tries to watch hockey.


----------



## wilpam

LOL I know the feeling. Sophie has been sitting in Bill's chair pouting all evening. He's not coming home til Sunday....I hope she makes it. She's glaring at me like I've done something with him and haven't told her what yet.


----------



## Metchosin

Yeah, and when it comes time for a hug or a play, she'll give you the 'well, you'll have to do' look!


----------



## krandall

wilpam said:


> Thank you, Sophie is the little baby we never had...this is second marriage for both of us. The "hat" was purchased for her by her father who up til the minute the breeder put her in his arms, claimed he didn't want her!


Sounds like my husband! He caved to getting a puppy just because he knew how badly I wanted one, but he has pretty much been a life-long dog hater. That lasted until Kodi came home. Within 24 hours he was playing with him... Within a week, he was coming in the door saying, "Daddy's home! Where's my puppy boy?!?"

So much for the "dog hater" :laugh:


----------



## Patti McNeil

*Fresh Puppy Cut*

Kinda blurry, but here is Toby on the ride home from the groomer.


----------



## Patti McNeil

*Try again....*

Apparently that file wasn't liked, so I'll try again..........


----------



## Metchosin

I had a look at your album to see if your pic was there, but I don't think it is?
Anyway, what a great collection of pictures! 
My friend is getting a blonde boy in 2 weeks and is over the moon with excitement. 
He looks a lot like Toby. Is Toby getting any other colouring coming in as his adult coat is coming in? Or, is he staying the same colour as he was as a puppy? My friend's house has off white furniture, so Bailey is going to look absolutely perfect in it


----------



## Patti McNeil

I reposted the pic in this thread, and it's right above yours. He hasn't changed color at all. He still has cream ears and a couple of cream spots on his back.


----------



## lfung5

Toby looks great!


----------



## Metchosin

He IS very cute! I like the little bit of extra colour on his ears. Nice haircut, too!


----------



## marjrc

Any new puppy cuts out there that you'd like to share?


----------



## Manhattan Guy

Atticus just got his first grooming on Saturday. We are quite pleased with it. Perhaps next one we will have him groomed to 2" instead of one inch. At 1" you don't see the beautiful red/brown patches on his back.

http://lh5.ggpht.com/_vaWqioPKLa8/St0T6m1lc6I/AAAAAAAAAYc/2gqEbh4jkpk/Atticus 3 - 10-16-09.JPG

http://lh6.ggpht.com/_vaWqioPKLa8/S...f5koJg/Atticus - First Groom 5 - 10-17-09.JPG


----------



## Manhattan Guy

forgot to say - i posted links to before and after shots..


----------



## KSC

He looks very cute.


----------



## lfung5

He looks so cute!


----------



## LuvCicero

Atticus is adorable in the new do.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

He looks adorable!- although his red/brown patches will never be as dark as they were when he was a baby- they will continue to lighten as he gets older- typical sable Havanese!


----------



## Metchosin

What a sweet dog!! I love those red brown patches. I also love the fly-away look in the first picture.
Atticus looks like he has the same hair as my Tucker. It's not as thick and is kind of silkier than other Hav's. 
I'm just getting the feel for the silky vs the cottony coats.


----------



## Manhattan Guy

Thanks all for your responses to AF's before and after grooming pics. My fear has been that the red/brown patches will fade with age, from everything I've read here. So we have taken lots of puppy pics to capture his look before its gone. I'm hoping the fade of the red/brown patches won't be too much. But he is a great dog regardless of his coat color.

Metchosin, AF's coat is quite silky - people comment on it all the time. It feels amazing.


----------



## marjrc

What a cutie!!! Atticus' coat must be so very soft and easier to groom now that it's short. It suits him well!


----------



## mellowbo

Gabby just had her first haircut! Just a trim to cut off the puppy hair dried ends, feet, and bum!
Carole


----------



## Evye's Mom

Gabby looks wonderful Carole. My she is growing up SOOO fast. Beautiful !!!


----------



## dotndani

How beautiful!


----------



## krandall

Oh, she looks wonderful. Very pretty girl and a very nice haircut too!


----------



## LuvCicero

She is such a doll. That face looks like she is a fun little girl.


----------



## luv3havs

She looks great! I love the way her coat is right now.

And I love the background in the picture. What a gorgeous setting you have Carole.


----------



## Manhattan Guy

Carole, How old is Gabby? - she looks great!


----------



## mellowbo

Yes Dale, she is a very fun little girl, and smart too. She just seems to love life!
Carole


----------



## juliav

Aww, Atticus and Gabby are too cute for words!!!!


----------



## mellowbo

Manhattan Guy said:


> Carole, How old is Gabby? - she looks great!


Gabby girl was 8 months on the 15th.
Carole


----------



## Redorr

*Lola's Fall Puppy Cut*

Lola's body got major mats that I could not get out. Her coat is very cottony and curly. Fortunately, I have been able to keep her legs and face under control. So her fall haircut included a 1/2" body with the other parts more Hav-like. I think she looks awesome. I LOVE my groomers. They come in a van and park out front on Haight Street and groom her right there. She shakes like a leaf before, but comes out happy and fluffy.


----------



## CinnCinn

Boy, everytime I scroll through the pages on the forum, looking at all the super cute havs, I want a 3rd! I've got to stay away!  Thanks for sharing. 

I really enjoy grooming both my guys. My challenges are still nails and bellies.


----------



## mintchip

Redorr said:


> Lola's body got major mats that I could not get out. Her coat is very cottony and curly. Fortunately, I have been able to keep her legs and face under control. So her fall haircut included a 1/2" body with the other parts more Hav-like. I think she looks awesome. I LOVE my groomers. They come in a van and park out front on Haight Street and groom her right there. She shakes like a leaf before, but comes out happy and fluffy.


Lola is always adorable!
Oliver,Comet and I love your groomers also--thanks for sharing Anne


----------



## Metchosin

Anne, Lola has the most amazing colours!! She's lovely. And, doesn't it make a huge difference to be comfortable with your groomer? Lucky you & Lola!
Keep posting pictures of your cutie-pie!
Sharon


----------



## SMARTY

Lola looks beautiful. I'm glad you have such a good groomer. Many on the forum do not.


----------



## marjrc

Carole, you know how I love your Gabby girl. I really love the more long-ish puppy cut, so long as it's easy to keep up. 

Anne, Lola looks fantastic! Free and light as a bird.  I like the new 'do', Lola.


----------



## mellowbo

Anne, Lola looks so cute and comfy!!
Carole


----------



## Metchosin

I got my copy of 'From Nose to Tail' from the Havanese Fanciers of Canada. I just ordered it online last week! Usually, it's only the bills that arrive that fast.
I'm looking forward to using it.


----------



## Anne Streeter

It was suggested that I post photos of Luci's new "do" on this thread also.
I am sure excited that I have figured out how to do this! (I think)


----------



## good buddy

Luci came out really cute! I love the Beltons cut really short like that to show their spots!


----------



## luv3havs

she looks adorable. Your groomer really did a great job.


----------



## Metchosin

Ah ha! Now I know what a Belton is! I've been trying to figure that one out for awhile.

I think Luci looks like Cookies 'n Cream Ice Cream. Very sweet!


----------



## LuckyOne

Awwww Luci is so cute! I don't think my boys would appreciate a bow in the hair! LOL


----------



## SMARTY

I love Luci's puppy clip.


----------



## marjrc

I REALLY love Luci's puppy cut! She's absolutely adorable and so girly. Squish her for me, will you?  thank you for posting her pics here. I'm sure someone will find it very helpful!


----------



## marb42

Marble just got a puppy cut today. I tried to let it grow, but it was hard to find time for the 30 minutes a day of brushing, and he absolutely hated me getting his matts out every day.


----------



## luv3havs

That is a very good puppy cut.
Marble looks adorable.


----------



## SMARTY

Marble looks adorable. Great cut. Many of us reach the same place with the long hair especially when they are blowing coat and the mats are daily. I know I did with Smarty. I love her too much to have her run every time she sees the grooming bag come out.


----------



## Amala

It is so great to see a "puppy cut" that keeps the personality and true look of a Havanese. I have my fingers crossed that I finally have my new baby. If all works out, I will have someone help me post her picture Anne, thanks for the great and so adorable pics of Lucy. Thanks


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Marble is so cute in the puppy cut! You have a keeper for a groomer!


----------



## marb42

Thanks! I took many pictures of the Havs on this forum to show her what I wanted, and I said not to cut him so short that he looked like a rat dog:wink:
Gina


----------



## marjrc

Gina, that is a nice Havanese look. I love it ! Marble is a cutie.


----------



## Missy

*Ode to a good groomer!*

First off, don't kill me for no pictures! camera's charging and I shouldn't even be on here...I should be working! LOL... And besides they won't look any different to you...Just to me.

But I wanted to say what a difference a groomer makes. Although I have never been unhappy with my boys haircuts in the long run, like a lot of you I have always felt they look a little not like Neezer's when they first come home. And I am usually clipping a little here and there to give them what I think is the right proportions.

Well, I tried a new groomer recommended by a neighbor with a goldendoodle! My boys came back perfect! And nothing was shaved! (old groomer shaved the face between the eyes) What I was most impressed with was they look like Hav puppies (albeit very big ones) not Bichons or Poodles!

So, I just have to say the devil you know is not always better than the devil you don't. If you are at all unhappy with your groomer try someone new.


----------



## marb42

Thanks Marj Missy, you should know better than to say that they got a haircut and you have no pictures:wink:I hope you post them as soon as you get that camera charged


----------



## KSC

Missy said:


> What I was most impressed with was they look like Hav puppies (albeit very big ones) not Bichons or Poodles!


OK...dying to see pictures of course...this is exactly what I'd like to achieve. I love Kipling on the puppy/shaggy side and hated the shaving between the eyes..made his face too severe....will be waiting anxiously for those photos that you knew you'd be asked for.


----------



## kelly

*Longer face and shorter body hair*

I want to get my havanese cut for the first time .... I am scared!!!!! Can I ask the forum a question ... can you keep the hav's face and tail longer and just trim the body and legs - so that the face does not look so severe and the dog retains more of the hav look?

Any input would be great. 
Thanks


----------



## KSC

Luci's cut a few pages previous in this thread seems to show a more trim body but fluffy tail and face...I like it.


----------



## terdonal

*Here is Panda's cut*

from this
http://www.pbase.com/terdonal/image/116625774/original.jpg

to this
http://www.pbase.com/terdonal/image/117714748/original.jpg

an entirely different look. It looks like we brought a new girl home. It will grow back for sure.


----------



## marb42

kelly said:


> I want to get my havanese cut for the first time .... I am scared!!!!! Can I ask the forum a question ... can you keep the hav's face and tail longer and just trim the body and legs - so that the face does not look so severe and the dog retains more of the hav look?
> 
> Any input would be great.
> Thanks


Kelly, yes, and that is exactly what I told the groomer. You should go through this thread and find pictures you like. It will help the groomer to see an example of what you want.

terdonal, Panda looks really cute, and what a good name!

Gina


----------



## KSC

And if you want to ensure you avoid a bad cut have a look at our thread - Kipling's first cut was a disaster - from now on I'll know to stress that we LIKE shaggy and NOT to shave him between the eyes, and I'll take his photo to show that we do not like the unibrow!



http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=10127


----------



## marjrc

Kelly wrote: *"I want to get my havanese cut for the first time .... I am scared!!!!! Can I ask the forum a question ... can you keep the hav's face and tail longer and just trim the body and legs - so that the face does not look so severe and the dog retains more of the hav look?"*

Absolutely! Have a look through this very long thread, from the beginning, and you might see a look you really like. Copy and print it out and let your groomer know. What you DON'T like or want is just as important for the groomer to know as what you DO like, so don't be shy!

There is a "lion cut" that a few of the Havs here have had that is really cute.


----------



## marjrc

....... bumping........


----------



## WhatsinAname

terdonal said:


> from this
> http://www.pbase.com/terdonal/image/116625774/original.jpg
> 
> to this
> http://www.pbase.com/terdonal/image/117714748/original.jpg
> 
> an entirely different look. It looks like we brought a new girl home. It will grow back for sure.


I was on vacation for 2 weeks and when I came back, my shih tzu, was a bit matted. He's in long coat and I had been combing through it during the week but decided to bring him in for a grooming this past weekend. They totally shaved him down, claimed she couldn't cut because of the Mats. He also looks like a totallly different pup. I emailed people pictures and they all thought I got another pup. But, as you said, it will grow back.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

OMG; That first picture needs to be in the Body Language Thread!


----------



## DorothyS

As requested, here are before and after shots of Pixie with her new "puppy do."


----------



## ciera123

She looks adorable! We keep my Pixie about that length, especially in the summer! Too cute!!!


----------



## Amala

Dorothy,
Thanks for the great pictures. We have just finally gotten our little girl last week. I am not how long before a puppy cut will come up but the pictures are so helpful. Not to mention your most beautiful Hav
Amala:thumb:


----------



## ls-indy

Pixie looks beautiful! I love her expressive eyes...


----------



## DorothyS

Here are some before and after pics of Rascal. I had a bit more trouble with his cut as his hair is straighter than Pixie's, so less forgiving of uneveness! I will have to do some supplementary trimming later, but for now, he was patient long enough. You can tell by his "dancing for joy" pic that he is glad the session is over!


----------



## Metchosin

Well done! 
He has beautiful markings. It's amazing how much curl he has wit his 'new do'.


----------



## fibtaylo

Can you tell me what size clipper blade you use for your puppy cuts?


----------



## HavaneseSoon

This cut bears repeating.....I really like this cut on Dexter. 

When I did Dexter in early September, I used the longest snap on comb with a 40 blade, when I used clippers. Now..... I am wondering ....how long I will last before Dexter gets clipped again.

I cut the muzzle/neck/jowl area more of a chisel cut, his ears were still growing. Legs were scissored.


----------



## StellaBaby

I just got Stella trimmed to a puppy cut. She gets in so much trouble that even if I brush her right now it's easier to have a short cut, since she's only seven months. I think she looks adorable. Sorry if the pics are too big, I'm still trying to figure out the posting thing.


----------



## Me+Sydney

Stella's cut is super cute (as was Dexter's above... though he is such a handsome boy right now too - it's a toss up!) I think it's pretty safe to say they're all adorable regardless of the haircut!


----------



## Scooter's Family

All 3 of mine went to the groomer today. Gracie and Murphy kept their long coats and just had their bellies shaved, sanitary clip, and nails done. Scooter got a puppy cut as he's so poofy that he just mats. Here's his photo, I had her leave his head, ears, and tail long and I love it! He's so cute and soft.


----------



## irnfit

Linda, I love Dexter's cut. What clipper do you have? My DH has a clipper, but not the right size blade. Figure I might as well get a new one for the pups. I have kept them in full coats up till now, but we are having a terrible flea problem. I think the only way to keep it under control is to keep them short. I am going to cry while I clip them, so I hope it comes out OK.


----------



## clare

I to love Dexter's cut,not too short on the legs.


----------



## marjrc

Stella's pictures aren't too big at all, don't worry about it. I think her cut is really cute! Love that fluffball Scooter!! 

Linda, that is a nice look on Dexter. Hang in there, it's not summer yet! lol


----------



## HavaneseSoon

irnfit said:


> Linda, I love Dexter's cut. What clipper do you have? My DH has a clipper, but not the right size blade. Figure I might as well get a new one for the pups. I have kept them in full coats up till now, but we are having a terrible flea problem. I think the only way to keep it under control is to keep them short. I am going to cry while I clip them, so I hope it comes out OK.


Flea Problem: Get your dogs started on Flea Medications. I use the topical called "Frontline Top Spot" and it works great! Kills ticks too! I would rather have no fleas, no ticks on my dogs instead of skin conditions from scratching and itching and possible allergies from flea bites.

I really do not think it matters to the fleas if your Havs have short or long hair. You really need to start on the flea medication about a month or so before the warm weather arrives and apply the medication each month.

I have the Andis AG clipper; Works great! Two speeds. I have only used them maybe 2 or maybe three times. You will need to understand how to remove the blades, because they can be confusing. I ended up using the High Speed just because of the way I turn on things, so I really do not think you need two speeds. You have to get use to the plug hanging while you are grooming, unless you can devise a way to keep it out of your way while grooming.

It really helps if your dog stays still, which you know, this never happens while grooming....so, be patient and firm.

Being a do-it-yourself person, I really wanted to groom my Hav. With my first few times of using the clipper I was nervous and shaky, but once you get going, it is hard to stop. I used the largest clip-on comb with a 40 blade, you can always go to a small clip-on comb, if you want the hair shorter.

I clipped just eye balling it and trying to create a balanced over all look. I scissored the legs by combing up the leg hair until it stuck out and I cut down.

The problems I encountered was a wiggly pup and trying to learn how to clip at the same time.

It is better to take off a little hair than too much when you are practicing. Have patience with yourself, stay calm and remember hair does grow back.

If Dexter hair does not start falling better on his body....I just may end up clipping him by June or July. Then, I will have a more detailed bunch of instructions on using a clipper. I have already done Dexter face, bangs, muzzle in the last few days using small scissors. I just have to see those precious eyes, but I do like the shaggy look, so his bangs will be a little long compared to the groomed picture above.

Thanks for reading. I am sorry this is so long, but I do like to talk when I get started writing.

I will try to take some pictures of Dexter in the next few days, so you can see they way I clipped his bangs, head, muzzle.


----------



## DorothyS

It's so great to see all these cute Hav puppy cuts - I love the way Stella, Dexter and Scooter look!


----------



## Me+Sydney

Sydney went to the groomer today. It was our first trip to this one (having been really unimpressed with the last one we tried) and I must say I am sooo relieved to have found a groomer that did exactly what I asked and had enough experience with the breed to do a great job where I hadn't given specific direction. And, as a bonus, the groomer has a hav pup that Sydney got to play with while she was working on the others!

















Yes, we went straight to the dog park - what's a puppy cut good for if not mucking it up?


----------



## Metchosin

I'm always amazed at how many colours Hav's come in. The pictures are all so wonderful! Thanks for sharing. 
And, thanks for the comments on what you use for different cuts. That's really helpful!


----------



## clare

Sydney looks gorgeous I love her puppy cut!How old is Sydney? I can't remember.


----------



## Me+Sydney

clare said:


> Sydney looks gorgeous I love her puppy cut!How old is Sydney? I can't remember.


She is about 10.5 months now. Time flies by!
(And Sydney says thanks for the compliment!)


----------



## mintchip

Me+Sydney said:


> Sydney went to the groomer today. It was our first trip to this one (having been really unimpressed with the last one we tried) and I must say I am sooo relieved to have found a groomer that did exactly what I asked and had enough experience with the breed to do a great job where I hadn't given specific direction. And, as a bonus, the groomer has a hav pup that Sydney got to play with while she was working on the others!
> 
> View attachment 30209
> 
> 
> View attachment 30211
> 
> 
> Yes, we went straight to the dog park - what's a puppy cut good for if not mucking it up?
> View attachment 30210


Sydney is adorable!


----------



## clare

Me+Sydney said:


> Sydney went to the groomer today. It was our first trip to this one (having been really unimpressed with the last one we tried) and I must say I am sooo relieved to have found a groomer that did exactly what I asked and had enough experience with the breed to do a great job where I hadn't given specific direction. And, as a bonus, the groomer has a hav pup that Sydney got to play with while she was working on the others!
> 
> View attachment 30209
> 
> 
> View attachment 30211
> 
> 
> Yes, we went straight to the dog park - what's a puppy cut good for if not mucking it up?
> View attachment 30210


You will have to get the groomer on here,with pics of her Hav as it grows so we can get some grooming tips! [I know this is a bit cheeky]:redface:


----------



## Mojo's Mom

Mojo's first puppy cut, 13 months old. I hated to do it, but we had really bad ticks. I did it myself with drug store shears, but I'll buy some decent shears before I do it again.

BEFORE:









And AFTER:

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]

My goals were:

Coat length about three inches,
Don't touch the tail, 
Don't touch the ears,
Don't touch the mustaches or beard,
Don't taper the legs,
Don't exaggerate the bottom coat line from breast to tuck-up,
Take off enough volume under the ears to avoid the "ball head" look,
Don't screw up so bad you have to call in the groomer to screw it up worse.
Make sure he looks like a Havanese!


----------



## LuvCicero

Mojo looks great. You did a wonderful job on him. I don't know how you could improve with better shears. C.U.T.E.


----------



## good buddy

You did a good job! He looks lighter to me in the new cut and it came out nice and even.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

He looks super cute! Great job!


----------



## Pixiesmom

Wow-you have a talent for this!!!


----------



## Mojo's Mom

Thanks for the compliments. I don't think I have any talent for this, though, I really think some higher power was helping guide me along. Maybe to give me break, because I've had the week from Hell with the ticks, worse than anything I've ever seen, he was infested. We had the house sprayed, the yard sprayed twice, Mojo flea/tick bathed at the vet, tick collar put on, switched from Revolution to Vectra 3D.

Unreal! At it's worst, the day before that hair cut, I was finding seed ticks the size of grains of sand all over Mojo. I quit after finding 20 or more on less than half of him, burst into tears, called the vet and took him in for a pesticide bath, which I totally don't believe in, but desperate measures for desperate times. We had them crawling in the house, it was awful. I had never seen the tiny seed ticks before, so horrifying when you realize that when eggs hatch there can be thousands. None of my neighbors had this problem, I don't know how we got so unlucky

Today was the first day in two weeks that I searched his entire body and found not a single tick. Hopefully we're on the home stretch.


----------



## Sheri

How awful about the ticks! I hope you are done with them now!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I've never heard of seed ticks before. What did your vet say about the infestation? Sounds terrifying!!!


----------



## krandall

Mojo's Mom said:


> Thanks for the compliments. I don't think I have any talent for this, though, I really think some higher power was helping guide me along. Maybe to give me break, because I've had the week from Hell with the ticks, worse than anything I've ever seen, he was infested. We had the house sprayed, the yard sprayed twice, Mojo flea/tick bathed at the vet, tick collar put on, switched from Revolution to Vectra 3D.
> 
> Unreal! At it's worst, the day before that hair cut, I was finding seed ticks the size of grains of sand all over Mojo. I quit after finding 20 or more on less than half of him, burst into tears, called the vet and took him in for a pesticide bath, which I totally don't believe in, but desperate measures for desperate times. We had them crawling in the house, it was awful. I had never seen the tiny seed ticks before, so horrifying when you realize that when eggs hatch there can be thousands. None of my neighbors had this problem, I don't know how we got so unlucky
> 
> Today was the first day in two weeks that I searched his entire body and found not a single tick. Hopefully we're on the home stretch.


If it makes you feel any better, what probably happened is that he somehow walked through a nest area. (and might have several days in a row) I had never seen this before either, and then came back from a trail ride with our horses one day, where we picked more than 150 ticks off their legs. I was horrified wondering if this was the way the whole season was going to go. The vet assured me that we had just managed to go through a tick nest in the tall grass. Indeed, after that one incident, the season was no worse than any other.


----------



## clare

Mojo looks great,did it take along time,and was he good or very wriggly?


----------



## marjrc

I love Sydney's new cut! I like that the groomer left him with 'bear paws' and have him looking like a very nice Hav indeed. 

Great job on Mojo! I think your goals were right on and you met them beautifully. I can't imagine the anguish of dealing with such a tick problem. Poor you!

Great photos and ideas to help others with puppy cuts. Thank you all !


----------



## DorothyS

Here are pictures of Rascal and Pixie in their new puppy cuts. More details about how I did the cuts are posted on the Do it yourself grooming thread.


----------



## Nata

They look just great!


----------



## malrose51

*Here's Buddy's teddy bear cut!*

I go to PetSmart just because it is convenient for me to take my two dogs in the evening after work. I would say they always do a good job. I love Buddy's long hair, but I do have trouble with his coat matting even though I really try. One day he doesn't have them, and then he does. I really like the puppy or teddy bear cuts on the Havs--I think their eyes and faces are so cute. I just love the Havs no matter what way you keep them. I've got 
Buddy Havier and then Quincy, my adopted Bichon (you can watch his coat grow!) and between the two of them I will keep PetSmart grooming in business--but I sure am tempted to get another Hav every time I get onto the Forum. 
Hava a good day all!

Rose


----------



## marjrc

Rose, that is a very nice puppy cut! I don't know how old Buddy is, but he looks so young with this new 'do' . Very cute!


----------



## Evye's Mom

*Bentley got a hair cut !!!!* After much adoo and encouragement (thank you Dale for Cicero's pictures and all the hand holding), I am so glad I did it. He is so soft and fluffy. It looks so manageable and healthy. Some places he had a good 7" taken off especially the neck area where it was so long and prone to matting from his harness. I measured it when we got home and it is 4" long. :dance: There is still PLENTY of hair remaining. He is much happier and I know I will be too come grooming time. I love it.

Before and after:









Before:









After:









A few more afters:


----------



## Me+Sydney

Bentley looks fabulous showing off his new 'do!


----------



## good buddy

WOW! Your groomer did a fabulous job! He came out looking really really nice!


----------



## Scooter's Family

WONDERFUL!!! Bentley looks gorgeous! This is really making me want to have Murphy's hair cut.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Beautiful Job! What did you tell the groomer? Or did you just show pictures?


----------



## Evye's Mom

I brought in pictures of Cicero and told her all Dale's do's and dont's. My groomer did not want to do this but when it was all said and done, she agreed he looked a lot better. He had so many dead ends and this trim took all the brown tone off that popped out of no where. Sun bleached?


----------



## LuvCicero

Bentley looks FABULOUS. I hated the wait today also...lol I wish I could feel that soft hair. He looks so neat and cute, but still has lots of hair. I hope you will enjoy him grooming more. Oh, keep that groomer!!


----------



## mintchip

Evye's Mom said:


> *Bentley got a hair cut !!!!* After much adoo and encouragement (thank you Dale for Cicero's pictures and all the hand holding), I am so glad I did it. He is so soft and fluffy. It looks so manageable and healthy. Some places he had a good 7" taken off especially the neck area where it was so long and prone to matting from his harness. I measured it when we got home and it is 4" long. :dance: There is still PLENTY of hair remaining. He is much happier and I know I will be too come grooming time. I love it.
> 
> Before and after:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few more afters:


:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Evye's Mom

He is SOOO soft. Now if I can only do something to prevent the split ends from reoccuring. I don't know what I could possibly do that I haven't done already. BUT, I won't hesitate to have him trimmed again when that happens. I'm so glad I did it !!! Thank you so much Dale.


----------



## Kathie

Bentley is smiling over his new 'do, too! He looks wonderful!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Bentley is a gorgeous boy! I know you are loving the soft touch.


----------



## DorothyS

Bentley looks great! He is certainly a furry boy! One of the things we noticed after cutting our guys' fur was how nice it was not to have the straggly split ends. They are now soft and plush, and grooming takes about 5 minutes each. I love it!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Thanks for all the nice compliments on Bentley's hair cut. I am really liking it and don't understand why I waited so long.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Evye's Mom said:


> Thanks for all the nice compliments on Bentley's hair cut. I am really liking it and don't understand why I waited so long.


I just saw this and I love his cut and it does look like Cicero's ...they both must be so much more comfortable. I know both these little guys get to play as much as they want and so there is going to be a problem keeping the longer coats. I just think they look so darling with that Cicero trim!!


----------



## good buddy

Evye's Mom said:


> Thanks for all the nice compliments on Bentley's hair cut. I am really liking it and don't understand why I waited so long.


Because we see so many baaaaad grooming accidents that it's scary to take them in! :fear: Your groomer is a gem though! :tea:


----------



## Evye's Mom

good buddy said:


> Because we see so many baaaaad grooming accidents that it's scary to take them in! :fear: Your groomer is a gem though! :tea:


She really is a gem. The dogs love her...well, as much as Bentley likes going to the groomer. Evye walks in with her tail wagging and smothers her with kisses. Bentley heads for the door to get out of there. She says he is perfectly fine once I leave....happy, loveable and cooperative. I hope she never leaves the shop....I'll find her !!!!


----------



## marjrc

GREAT new cut for Bentley! I love it. He reminds me so much of Leeann's Riley in these pictures. Ry tends to have his topknot askew because he plays so hard and Bentley's topknot reminds me of him. Cute as heck. 

I'm tempted to tackle Ricky's dryer ends. I think it will help him look a little less frizzy.


----------



## Evye's Mom

First bath after Bentley's cut. This is where the ease of a shorter cut comes into play. I was able to let him air dry and I have not been able to do that since he was a puppy. Saved a LOT of time and both he and I were a lot happier on bath day.


----------



## Scooter's Family

You're really making me want to cut Murphy's hair!


----------



## Metchosin

Keep that groomer! I love the curve under the legs. Bentley has much thicker hair than my Tucker so I can just imagine how much hair did get removed! Well done!


----------



## marjrc

....... bump!


----------



## LoudRam

I guess I'll bump this back up to the top. This is Ruffles first full body cut since she was shaved on the day we got her. The length of the cut is great but they had to shave her face because of mats. I really didn't want it shaved but they told me that they had no choice. She looks like a poodle now in her face. Hopefully it'll grow in quickly. I'm still waiting for the ears to grow in from the last trim.


----------



## katkoota

I am loving these puppy cuts on the Hav


----------



## ls-indy

I think Ruffles' coat in coming along well comparing to her first posted pic. She has beautiful gray coloring! Don't worry - her facial hair will grown in soon. She's a lucky girl! Daisy's face is the same shape when she's all wet from her bath!


----------



## morriscsps

Oh dear! I am so sorry for laughing but her eyes and new 'do makes her look like one of the cartoon lemurs from "The Penguins of Madagascar" show. 

How did she get so matted on her face? Weepy eyes? Refusing to let you comb that area? I am having the hardest time combing Jack's nose. Did the groomers have suggestions?


----------



## LoudRam

Thanks for the replies.

Sometimes she's hard to brush but honestly I think we just missed that area and it matted quickly. We're going to try get that grown in and brushed. I don't like that shaved look. Her coat mats very easily so we'll have to stay on top of it. Maybe her face and ears will be grown in for Christmas pictures. 

And sorry...no tips yet. Next time I'm in Petco I'll ask her.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

I recall, when Augie was blowing coat, that he got very matted in his chin and 'jowl' area and I combed massive quantities of hair out of those areas. Isn't it amazing how narrow and tiny their chins/snouts are?? With all the hair, they look so full in that area and then when they are wet or, in your case, shaved, they don't look like the same dog AT ALL! :biggrin1:


----------



## Kathie

Oh, when Abby was blowing coat we had a problem with the jowl area because it was sort of "hidden". After a major mat busting - I didn't forget that spot again!


----------



## krandall

CC makes a little face comb that I LOVE for these small spaces. It's great for getting food and crud out of beards and around eyes, and it's also wonderful for catching any tiny mats in that soft fur around the back of their ears before they can grow into a rat's nest.


----------



## r-tist-4-u

I hope I am posting in the right place. Since I like to keep Pip in a puppy cut I use an attachment for the vacuum, the Robocut, and then I can get a somewhat even length without using clippers. my late father left me a stock of the best barber shears and thinning shears, so I touch up with those. I am constantly clipping, that everyone thinks his hair doesn't grow. Check out the Robocut, it cab be used for humans too, quite nifty really, and the vacuum noise doesn't scare him...


----------



## Amala

*Zamala and puppy cuts*

Hi to all,
I have been doing my own grooming since Zama arrived. She is not quit 1 yr. But as a Hav has a bit of hair.
I have up to recently been using just pharmacy scissors.
The picture on site is after first grooming. I am very hesitant about groomers as someone said they do not listen

I finally found on u tube a wonderful 3 seqences on grooming. It takes practice but I like the look. Havs. I have found it really helpful. I have upped my equipment slowly. I love thinning shears, dematter, and a few more. I don't have helper or table. I am thinking about getting a table!

I must say that I have never breed any dogs, I do anal glands, teeth, clip nails. I have not yet learned to do ear plucking yet. I need some nerve and a bit instruction

Mats seem tomb my biggest problem. Does anyone have some ideas? This the first time I have had a sweetie pie have? Thanks


----------



## bullwinkle

*puppy cuts*

I have been cutting my dog Shadow and keep her in a puppy cut with short ears.. It has been great... She really looks cute and it is such low work. This breed has such thick fur which requires such maintenance unless brushed daily and even then... My hat is off to all who keep the long fur though I know that is the breed... any recommendations on best conditioner for the long fur in case I let Shadow grow a bit.... thanks...


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Any good quality conditioner would work after shampoo. I will agree with you about less maintenance with a shorter cut. I have kept Dexter (Black & White) in a shorter cut since the Summer and he has been so easy to groom. Dexter is getting pretty fluffy lately and I am very tempted about taking some of that fluff off. 

It is a lot of grooming work with a long haired Hav...combing, brushing....removing tangles, and the most important thing of all.....more leaves in your house!


----------

